# Cessione Milan: Berlusconi ancora incerto prende tempo.



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Berlusconi continua a prendere tempo in merito alla possibile esclusiva ai cinesi che dovrebbe portare, successivamente (entro 30-40 giorni), allo step successivo.

SE Berlusconi dirà sì, ciò non vorrà dire che la cessione sarà comunque certa. E non ci sarà alcun accordo vincolante tra le parti. Inoltre, nel periodo dell'esclusiva (sempre se arriverà), tutte le trattative (compresi gli eventuali rinnovi), saranno bloccate. 

Secondo Repubblica, sulla scena sarebbe comparsa anche una nuova cordata cinese. QUI i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-...ta-con-la-dama-cinese-vt36461.html#post946298

Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano del Corriere dello Sport, invece, domani mercoledì 4 maggio dovrebbe arrivare l'ok di Fininvest (con tanto di CDA straordinario) alla trattativa in esclusiva.

*4 maggio 2016*

*Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."

Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".

Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere..."
Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Maggio 2016)

Che pazienza 'sti cinesi...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Se veramente ci sono colossi e Berlusconi continua a prendere tempo, allora i cinesi salutano.

Se invece continua a prendere tempo e loro aspettano. Vuol dire che non c'è nulla.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Berlusconi continua a prendere tempo in merito alla possibile esclusiva ai cinesi che dovrebbe portare, successivamente (entro 30-40 giorni), allo step successivo.
> 
> SE Berlusconi dirà sì, ciò non vorrà dire che la cessione sarà comunque certa. E non ci sarà alcun accordo vincolante tra le parti. Inoltre, nel periodo dell'esclusiva (sempre se arriverà), tutte le trattative (compresi gli eventuali rinnovi), saranno bloccate.
> 
> ...



Si vabbe come no ..i cinesi stanno ad aspettare le bizze del nano..a quest'ora fosse incerto se ne sarebbero già andati..


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Up


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

up


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

Quindi Milan paralizzato: non operativo con la vecchia dirigenza, non operativo con la nuova. Eccessivo anche per un preteso psicolabile. Francamente improbabile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Berlusconi continua a prendere tempo in merito alla possibile esclusiva ai cinesi che dovrebbe portare, successivamente (entro 30-40 giorni), allo step successivo.
> 
> SE Berlusconi dirà sì, ciò non vorrà dire che la cessione sarà comunque certa. E non ci sarà alcun accordo vincolante tra le parti. Inoltre, nel periodo dell'esclusiva (sempre se arriverà), tutte le trattative (compresi gli eventuali rinnovi), saranno bloccate.
> 
> ...



Ormai è tutto un se un dovrebbe ecc, io continuo a non capire che senso avrebbe dare l'esclusiva per poi non chiudere la trattativa a che serve questa esclusiva? boh, tutti sti giorni per cosa? per l'esclusiva mah.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Se domani non succede nulla direi che ci siamo giocati pure il buon Campopiano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

Tutte balle , se esiste veramente la trattativa e ogni indizio porta a questa ipotesi non sta prendendo nessun tempo ... Stanno solo sistemando le cose e basta .

La favola del presidente combattuto è solo l'ennesima manipolazione Berlusconiana dell opinione pubblica dettata ai lecchini di partito di Souma & Co. 

Solo a Cda convocato avremo la certezza al 85% che si farà ... Fino a quel giorno sono solo tutte balle .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

Ripeto anche qui: perché lo scorso anno nessuno parlò di CDA per la delibera dell'esclusiva (in data 5.06.2015) mentre oggi per tutti i giornalisti è un passaggio fondamentale? L'anno scorso erano tutti rimbambiti? O si sono svegliati tutti quest'anno?


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

Una considerazione: a voler prendere per buona questa ricostruzione, ci sarebbe da dire che, esclusiva o non esclusiva, penale o non penale, la ratifica del progetto di accordo che si va a compiere è di per sé un atto, che benché non cogente, è uno di quei punti di non ritorno che inequivocabilmente segnano queste trattative. Silvio lo sa.


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

La storia di Berlusconi indeciso è una bufala, non tanto perché non sarebbe nelle corde del personaggio (anzi), ma perché dubito che i cinesi si presterebbero ad un gioco del genere.

La verità è che (se esiste la trattativa ovviamente) si trovano nel pieno dei negoziati. Stanno decidendo in merito alla nuova dirigenza e sono abbastanza convinto che gli orientali vogliano Galliani fuori dalle scatole, mentre il buon Silvio vuole tenerselo stretto. In più ci saranno ancora tutta una serie di questioni da discutere, dall'effettivo potere decisionale che rimarrebbe in mano a Berlusconi, fino al nuovo stadio di proprietà. Chiaramente non c'è modo che i giornalisti possano sapere di cosa si sta parlando, a meno di mettere delle cimici negli studi in cui si sta svolgendo la trattativa. Quindi, per mantenere desta l'attenzione, continuano a millantare questa presunta indecisione di Berlusconi, in modo che i tifosi rimangano interessati, continuando a comprare i giornali e a visitare i siti di informazione sportiva. Pasqualino è probabilmente una delle tante pedine ignare di questo processo (ricordiamoci che i giornalisti veri in Italia non esistono più da mooooooooooolto tempo) e fa indirettamente il loro gioco. Fin ora abbiamo 3 certezze:

1) Fininvest non può più sostenere le spese del Milan

2) Il presunto scorporamento della società porterebbe al fallimento nel giro di un lustro

3) Non c'è stata ancora alcuna smentita riguardo la trattativa

Poi chiaramente può succedere di tutto, ma queste sono le uniche cose di cui possiamo essere certi. L'unica considerazione che vorrei fare è questa: smettetela di prendere per oro colato tutto ciò che scrive Pasqualino, è molto meno intelligente di quanto voglia far credere


----------



## gabuz (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ripeto anche qui: perché lo scorso anno nessuno parlò di CDA per la delibera dell'esclusiva (in data 5.06.2015) mentre oggi per tutti i giornalisti è un passaggio fondamentale? L'anno scorso erano tutti rimbambiti? O si sono svegliati tutti quest'anno?



L'anno scorso era "The Truman show"


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> La storia di Berlusconi indeciso è una bufala, non tanto perché non sarebbe nelle corde del personaggio (anzi), ma perché dubito che i cinesi si presterebbero ad un gioco del genere.
> 
> La verità è che (se esiste la trattativa ovviamente) si trovano nel pieno dei negoziati. Stanno decidendo in merito alla nuova dirigenza e sono abbastanza convinto che gli orientali vogliano Galliani fuori dalle scatole, mentre il buon Silvio vuole tenerselo stretto. In più ci saranno ancora tutta una serie di questioni da discutere, dall'effettivo potere decisionale che rimarrebbe in mano a Berlusconi, fino al nuovo stadio di proprietà. Chiaramente non c'è modo che i giornalisti possano sapere di cosa si sta parlando, a meno di mettere delle cimici negli studi in cui si sta svolgendo la trattativa. Quindi, per mantenere desta l'attenzione, continuano a millantare questa presunta indecisione di Berlusconi, in modo che i tifosi rimangano interessati, continuando a comprare i giornali e a visitare i siti di informazione sportiva. Pasqualino è probabilmente una delle tante pedine ignare di questo processo (ricordiamoci che i giornalisti veri in Italia non esistono più da mooooooooooolto tempo) e fa indirettamente il loro gioco. Fin ora abbiamo 3 certezze:
> 
> ...


Quello che ho scritto io sopra


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ripeto anche qui: perché lo scorso anno nessuno parlò di CDA per la delibera dell'esclusiva (in data 5.06.2015) mentre oggi per tutti i giornalisti è un passaggio fondamentale? L'anno scorso erano tutti rimbambiti? O si sono svegliati tutti quest'anno?



Perché probabilmente a Silvio interessava far credere nella cessione ..


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

Io nell'editoriale di Biasin ho letto che, secondo le sue fonti, c'era già stata una firma tipo due settimane fa. Ora, Biasin può stare simpatico o meno, ma non è uno che spara cavolate. È sempre possibile che la sua fonte non fosse attendibile, ma se invece la firma ci fosse già stata? non mi intendo di economia, quindi vi chiedo: c'è qualche evento o scadenza particolare all'orizzonte che giustificherebbe un ritardo nell'annuncio della firma?


----------



## Hellscream (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Berlusconi continua a prendere tempo in merito alla possibile esclusiva ai cinesi che dovrebbe portare, successivamente (entro 30-40 giorni), allo step successivo.
> 
> SE Berlusconi dirà sì, ciò non vorrà dire che la cessione sarà comunque certa. E non ci sarà alcun accordo vincolante tra le parti. Inoltre, nel periodo dell'esclusiva (sempre se arriverà), tutte le trattative (compresi gli eventuali rinnovi), saranno bloccate.
> 
> ...



Ancora con sta indecisione? Ma indecisione di che??? Quelli stanno seduti in un angolino ad aspettare che il Lord si decida? Più passano i giorni, più l'opzione presa per i fondelli prende forma... e se passa questa settimana (per mantenerci moooolto larghi), senza uno straccio di niente, sarà praticamente la certezza.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Una considerazione: a voler prendere per buona questa ricostruzione, ci sarebbe da dire che, esclusiva o non esclusiva, penale o non penale, la ratifica del progetto di accordo che si va a compiere è di per sé un atto, che benché non cogente, è uno di quei punti di non ritorno che inequivocabilmente segnano queste trattative. Silvio lo sa.



Su questo sono d'accordo anch'io. Non sarà vincolante ma ormai l'intenzione di cedere sarebbe palese, e a quel punto la figuraccia la farebbe sul serio.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Maggio 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso era "The Truman show"



E lo è pure quest'anno, purtroppo. Solo il naturale corso degli eventi ci libererà da Berlusconi.


----------



## Miracle1980 (3 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Io nell'editoriale di Biasin ho letto che, secondo le sue fonti, c'era già stata una firma tipo due settimane fa. Ora, Biasin può stare simpatico o meno, ma non è uno che spara cavolate. È sempre possibile che la sua fonte non fosse attendibile, ma se invece la firma ci fosse già stata? non mi intendo di economia, quindi vi chiedo: c'è qualche evento o scadenza particolare all'orizzonte che giustificherebbe un ritardo nell'annuncio della firma?



Anche secondo me le firme sono già state messe. Mediaticamente annunceranno la cosa tipo venerdì visto che in questi giorni vi sono le coppe e la notizia non avrebbe la dovuta risonanza.


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

Dubito che sia per via delle coppe


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutte balle , se esiste veramente la trattativa e ogni indizio porta a questa ipotesi non sta prendendo nessun tempo ... Stanno solo sistemando le cose e basta .
> 
> La favola del presidente combattuto è solo l'ennesima manipolazione Berlusconiana dell opinione pubblica dettata ai lecchini di partito di Souma & Co.
> 
> Solo a Cda convocato avremo la certezza al 85% che si farà ... Fino a quel giorno sono solo tutte balle .



Amen


----------



## Aragorn (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Berlusconi continua a prendere tempo in merito alla possibile esclusiva ai cinesi che dovrebbe portare, successivamente (entro 30-40 giorni), allo step successivo.
> 
> SE Berlusconi dirà sì, ciò non vorrà dire che la cessione sarà comunque certa. E non ci sarà alcun accordo vincolante tra le parti. Inoltre, nel periodo dell'esclusiva (sempre se arriverà), tutte le trattative (compresi gli eventuali rinnovi), saranno bloccate.
> 
> ...



Ma se Berlusconi è indeciso se cedere o meno perchè Fininvest ha iniziato a trattare la cessione con il gruppo cinese (parola di Galatioto) ? è questo che non capisco. È come se scrivessero che i dirigenti del Barcellona sono andati a Londra per trattare Hazard ma all'ultimo potrebbe saltare perchè i catalani non sono certi di volerlo realmente. Essendoci dietro l'AC Giannino è lecito aspettarsi di tutto ma resta il fatto che sono notizie prive di qualsivoglia senso logico, teorie a dir poco ridicole.


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ripeto anche qui: perché lo scorso anno nessuno parlò di CDA per la delibera dell'esclusiva (in data 5.06.2015) mentre oggi per tutti i giornalisti è un passaggio fondamentale? L'anno scorso erano tutti rimbambiti? O si sono svegliati tutti quest'anno?


Se ben ricordo lo scorso anno, il 5 giugno, si diede notizia di un accordo di collaborazione tra Fininvest e Taechaubol con l'avvio della due diligence societaria sotto vincolo di esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane, con la firma dell'AD di Fininvest, Cannatelli, e Mr. Bee, cui seguì, il 1 agosto successivo, allo scadere della ottava settimana, la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare. Dovrebbe seguirsi tale percorso anche in questa circostanza, con tempo limitato a sole quattro settimane, e poi il preliminare. I tempi annunciati da Sal Galatioto dovrebbero pertanto ritenersi compiuti.


----------



## TheZio (3 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Io nell'editoriale di Biasin ho letto che, secondo le sue fonti, c'era già stata una firma tipo due settimane fa. Ora, Biasin può stare simpatico o meno, ma non è uno che spara cavolate. È sempre possibile che la sua fonte non fosse attendibile, ma se invece la firma ci fosse già stata? non mi intendo di economia, quindi vi chiedo: c'è qualche evento o scadenza particolare all'orizzonte che giustificherebbe un ritardo nell'annuncio della firma?



Occhio che Biasin è quello del presunto ritorno di Gurcouff 
Vediamo cosa succede in sti giorni ma noto che i giornalisti si divertono a disintegrarci i fegati..


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Maggio 2016)

Domani e il giorno decisivo per Campopiano.


----------



## Miracle1980 (3 Maggio 2016)

Comunque un CDA fu convocato da Fininvest anche con MR. Bee, e poi saltò tutto. 
[MENTION=2635]Miracle1980[/MENTION] no link esterni


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma se Berlusconi è indeciso se cedere o meno perchè Fininvest ha iniziato a trattare la cessione con il gruppo cinese (parola di Galatioto) ? è questo che non capisco. È come se scrivessero che i dirigenti del Barcellona sono andati a Londra per trattare Hazard ma all'ultimo potrebbe saltare perchè i catalani non sono certi di volerlo realmente. Essendoci dietro l'AC Giannino è lecito aspettarsi di tutto ma resta il fatto che sono notizie prive di qualsivoglia senso logico, teorie a dir poco ridicole.



Potrebbe anche darsi che Fininvest abbia fatto tutto di propria iniziativa perché non più in grado di sostenere i costi del Milan. Nel qual caso il buon Silvio avrebbe le mani legate


----------



## LukeLike (3 Maggio 2016)

Ora rispunta fuori la dama cinese


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma se Berlusconi è indeciso se cedere o meno perchè Fininvest ha iniziato a trattare la cessione con il gruppo cinese (parola di Galatioto) ? è questo che non capisco. È come se scrivessero che i dirigenti del Barcellona sono andati a Londra per trattare Hazard ma all'ultimo potrebbe saltare perchè i catalani non sono certi di volerlo realmente. Essendoci dietro l'AC Giannino è lecito aspettarsi di tutto ma resta il fatto che sono notizie prive di qualsivoglia senso logico, teorie a dir poco ridicole.


Berlusconi, come ogni cosa della sua vita, specie riguardante la voce "affari", ha sempre tenuto in strettissimo controllo ogni singolo atto che minimamente riguardasse i suoi interessi. Questo possiamo darlo per certo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Comunque un CDA fu convocato da Fininvest anche con MR. Bee, e poi saltò tutto.
> [MENTION=2635]Miracle1980[/MENTION] no link esterni



Quella notizia era del 20 gennaio 2016.


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Maggio 2016)

che giorno e il cda?


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Maggio 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> che giorno e il cda?



Domani, ma vedrai che rinvieranno fino all'infinito.


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ora rispunta fuori la dama cinese



Si vabé, con tutto il rispetto: Paolo Berlusconi che fa da intermediario per una nuova cordata orientale è credibile quanto Salvini che fa da mediatore per la concessione petrolifera in Nigeria. Dai, siamo seri per favore,


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

Certo certo, si arriva fino a questo punto (conoscendo pure chi farà parte della cordata) per poi avere ancora Silvio indecisissimo che non sa cosa fare.
Grandissima mossa di Silvio, nel caso, perché farsi odiare ancora di più dopo gli ultimi anni schifosi, dopo aver distrutto la squadra a poche partite dal termine, dopo averci regalato il circo con Mr Ape per poi rifiutare un'offerta strepitosa che farebbe contenti tutti sarebbe da premio oscar del masochismo.
Aggiungo che se stessimo parlando di un Thoir qualsiasi avrei parecchi dubbi pure io, ma qui si sta parlando della Cina intera, di una cordata di più persone e società che potrebbero comprarsi Silvio, la sua famiglia, Mediaset, il Milan, il tutto moltiplicato per 10 e senza sforzo, una volta fatto questo repeat all'infinito.
Vediamo che succede domani.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se ben ricordo lo scorso anno, il 5 giugno, si diede notizia di un accordo di collaborazione tra Fininvest e Taechaubol con l'avvio della due diligence societaria sotto vincolo di esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane, con la firma dell'AD di Fininvest, Cannatelli, e Mr. Bee, cui seguì, il 1 agosto successivo, allo scadere della ottava settimana, la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare. Dovrebbe seguirsi tale percorso anche in questa circostanza, con tempo limitato a sole quattro settimane, e poi il preliminare. I tempi annunciati da Sal Galatioto dovrebbero pertanto ritenersi compiuti.



Si, come tempistiche dovremmo esserci! Incrociamo l'incrociabile...


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, come tempistiche dovremmo esserci! Incrociamo l'incrociabile...



Però scusa Re, ma come si fa a non essere sicuri se il giorno c'è un CDA o no ? Mica è una cosa che si programma il giorno stesso. Come si fa a non sapere manco questo ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però scusa Re, ma come si fa a non essere sicuri se il giorno c'è un CDA o no ? Mica è una cosa che si programma il giorno stesso. Come si fa a non sapere manco questo ?



Magari è programmato per domani mattina da 2 settimane che ne sappiamo noi ?? Lo sanno solo i componenti del cda e le
Segretarie .


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Magari è programmato per domani mattina da 2 settimane che ne sappiamo noi ?? Lo sanno solo i componenti del cda e le
> Segretarie .



Ok, ma nessuno lo sa ? Non esce fuori niente niente ? Ne dubito.


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Berlusconi continua a prendere tempo in merito alla possibile esclusiva ai cinesi che dovrebbe portare, successivamente (entro 30-40 giorni), allo step successivo.
> 
> SE Berlusconi dirà sì, ciò non vorrà dire che la cessione sarà comunque certa. E non ci sarà alcun accordo vincolante tra le parti. Inoltre, nel periodo dell'esclusiva (sempre se arriverà), tutte le trattative (compresi gli eventuali rinnovi), saranno bloccate.
> 
> ...


Sulla data del CDA stanno tirando un po tutti ad indovinare, c'è una confusione pazzesca. Campopiano parlava di lunedì, adesso è diventato mercoledì. Altre fonti si spingono più in là "prima di sabato". Secondo Repubblica sarà giovedi o venerdì, secondo Sky mercoledì (ma adesso credo abbiano già cambiato versione). Su questa data nessuno sa niente, mi sembra palese.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però scusa Re, ma come si fa a non essere sicuri se il giorno c'è un CDA o no ? Mica è una cosa che si programma il giorno stesso. Come si fa a non sapere manco questo ?



Il CDA straordinario lo convocano quando sarà ultimato il documento a cui stanno lavorando in queste ore. Bellinazzo lo scorso anno (unico che parlò di CDA prima dell'esclusiva, come mi hanno fatto notare), il 6 giugno diceva testualmente: _"La notte scorsa (tra il 4 e il 5) le riunioni fiume sono proseguite fino alle quattro del mattino, suggellate da un cda straordinario Fininvest che ha dato il via libera alla transazione"_

Quindi a quanto pare lo scorso anno il CDA straordinario venne convocato il giorno stesso.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Maggio 2016)

Occhio che Repubblica parla di una nuova cordata sempre cinese ricevuta da Paolo Berlusconi.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Berlusconi continua a prendere tempo in merito alla possibile esclusiva ai cinesi che dovrebbe portare, successivamente (entro 30-40 giorni), allo step successivo.
> 
> SE Berlusconi dirà sì, ciò non vorrà dire che la cessione sarà comunque certa. E non ci sarà alcun accordo vincolante tra le parti. Inoltre, nel periodo dell'esclusiva (sempre se arriverà), tutte le trattative (compresi gli eventuali rinnovi), saranno bloccate.
> 
> ...





koti ha scritto:


> Sulla data del CDA stanno tirando un po tutti ad indovinare, c'è una confusione pazzesca. Campopiano parlava di lunedì, adesso è diventato mercoledì. Altre fonti si spingono più in là "prima di sabato". Secondo Repubblica sarà giovedi o venerdì, secondo Sky mercoledì (ma adesso credo abbiano già cambiato versione). Su questa data nessuno sa niente, mi sembra palese.



Infatti l'impressione è che non siano i negoziatori a rimandare di volta in volta ma bensì i giornalisti a cambiare giorno nel momento in cui la loro prima previsione si rivela una boutade


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però scusa Re, ma come si fa a non essere sicuri se il giorno c'è un CDA o no ? Mica è una cosa che si programma il giorno stesso. Come si fa a non sapere manco questo ?


In realtà, dottrina e giurisprudenza dominanti hanno da tempo affermato la libertà di forme nella convocazione dell'organo amministrativo collegiale e quindi anche la liceità di una convocazione "per le vie brevi" ossia in forma telefonica, orale ecc., purché ovviamente, pare doveroso precisare, non fosse altro in relazione ai principi generali di buona fede e correttezza, si tratti di comunicazioni che effettivamente raggiungano il destinatario e vi sia un preavviso idoneo nel caso concreto a consentire la partecipazione alla riunione. In tale contesto, si ritiene legittima la previsione statutaria secondo la quale l'organo amministrativo è validamente costituito anche in assenza di particolari formalità richieste in via ordinaria per la convocazione allorché tutti gli aventi diritto ad intervenire o comunque ad assistere alla adunanza siano stati previamente (vale a dire, secondo i principi di buona fede e correttezza con adeguato limite di tempo) informati e comunque partecipi alla riunione la maggioranza di amministratori e sindaci in carica.
In siffatta ipotesi infatti in sostanza lo statuto non fa altro che legittimare, come è possibile, se pure in via subordinata (o in particolare fattispecie d'urgenza che lo statuto stesso potrebbe anche meglio specificare) la convocazione del consiglio senza particolari forme purché idonee a raggiungere lo scopo informativo. Non rappresenta un ostacolo a siffatta conclusione la circostanza che la preventiva, seppure informale, convocazione non sia stata accompagnata dalla distribuzione di materiali idonei ad assicurare adeguate informazioni non solo sulla riunione, ma anche sugli argomenti da trattare. Anche a tal proposito un radicato e risalente orientamento maggioritario ritiene che, dovendo per definizione gli amministratori essere informati sulle vicende societarie, non sia essenziale al processo deliberativo la fissazione di un dettagliato ordine del giorno e la distribuzione di materiali informativi in via preventiva.
Nel caso dell'accordo di collaborazione con Mr. Bee del 5 giugno dello scorso anno, fonti giornalistiche riferiscono che alla riunione ad Arcore parteciparono, tra gli altri, i due Berlusconi, Silvio e Marina, rispettivamente proprietario e presidente di Fininvest, e l'AD Cannatelli, con potere statutario di firma. A termini di legge, un cda straordinario fu dunque convocato per le vie brevi per la ratifica di tale accordo.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il CDA straordinario lo convocano quando sarà ultimato il documento a cui stanno lavorando in queste ore. Bellinazzo lo scorso anno (unico che parlò di CDA prima dell'esclusiva, come mi hanno fatto notare), il 6 giugno diceva testualmente: _"La notte scorsa (tra il 4 e il 5) le riunioni fiume sono proseguite fino alle quattro del mattino, suggellate da un cda straordinario Fininvest che ha dato il via libera alla transazione"_
> 
> Quindi a quanto pare lo scorso anno il CDA straordinario venne convocato il giorno stesso.



Aspettiamo e speriamo allora. Magari domani sul corriere ci sarà qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## frederick (3 Maggio 2016)

.
[MENTION=2653]frederick[/MENTION] leggiti il regolamento. Niente copia incolla e niente link esterni.


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Occhio che Repubblica parla di una nuova cordata sempre cinese ricevuta da Paolo Berlusconi.


Se fosse vera, questa circostanza confermerebbe in astratto il perché Silvio possa esitare nella sottoscrizione dell'accordo quadro con il consorzio patrocinato da Galatioto: con un accordo di esclusiva, infatti, Fininvest non dovrebbe nemmeno ascoltare le proposte ricevute da tale ipotetica cordata.


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Occhio che Repubblica parla di una nuova cordata sempre cinese ricevuta da Paolo Berlusconi.


Se fosse vera, questa circostanza confermerebbe in astratto il perché Silvio possa esitare nella sottoscrizione dell'accordo quadro con il consorzio patrocinato da Galatioto: con un accordo di esclusiva, infatti, Fininvest non dovrebbe nemmeno ascoltare le proposte ricevute da tale ipotetica cordata.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se fosse vera, questa circostanza confermerebbe in astratto il perché Silvio possa esitare nella sottoscrizione dell'accordo quadro con il consorzio patrocinato da Galatioto: con un accordo di esclusiva, infatti, Fininvest non dovrebbe nemmeno ascoltare le proposte ricevute da tale ipotetica cordata.



Non so, se fosse vera, sinceramente comincerei a preoccuparmi per un teatrino 2.0


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma se Berlusconi è indeciso se cedere o meno perchè Fininvest ha iniziato a trattare la cessione con il gruppo cinese (parola di Galatioto) ? è questo che non capisco. È come se scrivessero che i dirigenti del Barcellona sono andati a Londra per trattare Hazard ma all'ultimo potrebbe saltare perchè i catalani non sono certi di volerlo realmente. Essendoci dietro l'AC Giannino è lecito aspettarsi di tutto ma resta il fatto che sono notizie prive di qualsivoglia senso logico, teorie a dir poco ridicole.



È probabile che Berlusca voglia cedere solo una quota di minoranza, ricordiamo che è da anni che si parla di questo, dai tempi di gazprom...però arrivati a questo punto, dietro pressioni della famiglia, e perché no anche dei tifosi, è probabile che alla fine Berlusca debba bere l'amaro calice e vendere la maggioranza.

Salvo che alla fine non si stufi e non rovesci il tavolo, credendo di poter raddrizzare le cose da solo. E vista la storia politica e imprenditoriale di Sirvio questa non è una ipotesi da scartare.


----------



## gabuz (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il CDA straordinario lo convocano quando sarà ultimato il documento a cui stanno lavorando in queste ore. Bellinazzo lo scorso anno (unico che parlò di CDA prima dell'esclusiva, come mi hanno fatto notare), il 6 giugno diceva testualmente: _"La notte scorsa (tra il 4 e il 5) le riunioni fiume sono proseguite fino alle quattro del mattino, suggellate da un cda straordinario Fininvest che ha dato il via libera alla transazione"_
> 
> Quindi a quanto pare lo scorso anno il CDA straordinario venne convocato il giorno stesso.



Premettendo che bisogna sempre sapere cosa prevede lo Statuto (e purtroppo non lo sappiamo), è vero che un CdA può essere convocato per le vie brevi, come ha correttamente descritto [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] però il giorno stesso lo ritengo improbabile, sia per la delicatezza dell'OdG, sia perché non c'è materialmente il tempo per la prima e la seconda convocazione.
A sensazione, per rispettare il quorum costitutivo non bastano Marina Berlusconi e Cannatelli (ricordo che Silvio Berlusconi non fa parte del CdA di Fininvest).


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Premettendo che bisogno sempre sapere cosa prevede lo Statuto (e purtroppo non lo sappiamo), è vero che un CdA può essere convocato per le vie brevi, come ha correttamente descritto [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] però il giorno stesso lo ritengo improbabile, sia per la delicatezza dell'OdG, sia perché non c'è materialmente il tempo per la prima e la seconda convocazione.
> A sensazione, per rispettare il quorum costitutivo non bastano Marina Berlusconi e Cannatelli (ricordo che Silvio Berlusconi non fa parte del CdA di Fininvest).



Stando al sito ufficiale già Cannatelli e i 4 figli basterebbero, se il quorum è 50+1.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È probabile che Berlusca voglia cedere solo una quota di minoranza, ricordiamo che è da anni che si parla di questo, dai tempi di gazprom...però arrivati a questo punto, dietro pressioni della famiglia, e perché no anche dei tifosi, è probabile che alla fine Berlusca debba bere l'amaro calice e vendere la maggioranza.
> 
> Salvo che alla fine non si stufi e non rovesci il tavolo, credendo di poter raddrizzare le cose da solo. E vista la storia politica e imprenditoriale di Sirvio questa non è una ipotesi da scartare.



Questa è già una lettura più logica e intelligente. Che dire, speriamo che gli mettano qualcosa nel caffè e lo manipolino a dovere


----------



## __king george__ (4 Maggio 2016)

non è che la storia della dama cinese è fatta da silvio per mettere pressione alla "vera" cordata e ottenere magari di spuntarla su alcune clausole che non sappiamo e che stanno ancora dibattendo?


----------



## gabuz (4 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stando al sito ufficiale già Cannatelli e i 4 figli basterebbero, se il quorum è 50+1.



A quanto sembra allora dei figli c'era solo Marina


----------



## Casnop (4 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Casnop (4 Maggio 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> A quanto sembra allora dei figli c'era solo Marina


Ricordo che fu menzionata anche Barbara. Le figlie possono essere intervenute con deleghe a partecipare degli altri componenti della famiglia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Maggio 2016)




----------



## diavolo (4 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano inizia a mettere le mani avanti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

*Corsport (Furio Fedele): oggi o domani potrebbe essere convocato il CDA Fininvest per la ratifica dell'esclusiva la cui scadenza verrebbe fissata al 6 giugno. 

Campopiano: In quest'altra giornata lunga e piena di lavoro rispondo a tutti quelli che pensano che nella vicenda #Milan ai #cinesi io sia a caccia di "gloria": sto rifiutando di intervenire a trasmissioni in Tv (Tele Lombardia e @TopCalcio24 possono confermare) e in radio. Dei followers su twitter mi frega zero, al di sotto preferisco non andare. Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il Milan, è Silvio Berlusconi. L'unico vero motivo di tutti questi rinvii. Io, semplicemente, faccio il mio lavoro, e vado avanti*


----------



## Casnop (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corsport (Furio Fedele): oggi o domani potrebbe essere convocato il CDA Fininvest per la ratifica dell'esclusiva la cui scadenza verrebbe fissata al 6 giugno.
> 
> Campopiano: In quest'altra giornata lunga e piena di lavoro rispondo a tutti quelli che pensano che nella vicenda #Milan ai #cinesi io sia a caccia di "gloria": sto rifiutando di intervenire a trasmissioni in Tv (Tele Lombardia e @TopCalcio24 possono confermare) e in radio. Dei followers su twitter mi frega zero, al di sotto preferisco non andare. Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il Milan, è Silvio Berlusconi. L'unico vero motivo di tutti questi rinvii. Io, semplicemente, faccio il mio lavoro, e vado avanti*



Ingiusta pressione su questo giornalista. La sua fonte è stata credibile, ormai le notizie da lui riportate sono riscontrate da tutti. E' umanissima l'impazienza dei tifosi per la uscita del tanto atteso annuncio di vendita, ma le cose belle si fanno sempre attendere... a volte anche nove mesi.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il Milan, è Silvio Berlusconi.*



Buon risveglio Campopiano, non lo sapevi che a vendere il Milan è Silvio Berlusconi anche quando davi con certezza le firme? Io non metto in dubbio l'autorevolezza delle sue fonti, ma fossi stato in lui sulla vicenda avrei usato più cautela. Ma d'altronde i giornali bisogna pur venderli.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corsport (Furio Fedele): oggi o domani potrebbe essere convocato il CDA Fininvest per la ratifica dell'esclusiva la cui scadenza verrebbe fissata al 6 giugno.
> 
> Campopiano: In quest'altra giornata lunga e piena di lavoro rispondo a tutti quelli che pensano che nella vicenda #Milan ai #cinesi io sia a caccia di "gloria": sto rifiutando di intervenire a trasmissioni in Tv (Tele Lombardia e @TopCalcio24 possono confermare) e in radio. Dei followers su twitter mi frega zero, al di sotto preferisco non andare. Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il Milan, è Silvio Berlusconi. L'unico vero motivo di tutti questi rinvii. Io, semplicemente, faccio il mio lavoro, e vado avanti*



Lo stanno stressando povero giornalista.


----------



## mrsmit (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corsport (Furio Fedele): oggi o domani potrebbe essere convocato il CDA Fininvest per la ratifica dell'esclusiva la cui scadenza verrebbe fissata al 6 giugno.
> 
> Campopiano: In quest'altra giornata lunga e piena di lavoro rispondo a tutti quelli che pensano che nella vicenda #Milan ai #cinesi io sia a caccia di "gloria": sto rifiutando di intervenire a trasmissioni in Tv (Tele Lombardia e @TopCalcio24 possono confermare) e in radio. Dei followers su twitter mi frega zero, al di sotto preferisco non andare. Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il Milan, è Silvio Berlusconi. L'unico vero motivo di tutti questi rinvii. Io, semplicemente, faccio il mio lavoro, e vado avanti*



Incredibile, sta avendo un enorme pressione da parte di tutti i tifosi milanisti, questa pressione dovrebbe averla Silvio e la sua fininvest.


----------



## cremone (4 Maggio 2016)

I tifosi dovrebbero prendersela con Berlusconi


----------



## Jack14 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corsport (Furio Fedele): oggi o domani potrebbe essere convocato il CDA Fininvest per la ratifica dell'esclusiva la cui scadenza verrebbe fissata al 6 giugno.
> 
> Campopiano: In quest'altra giornata lunga e piena di lavoro rispondo a tutti quelli che pensano che nella vicenda #Milan ai #cinesi io sia a caccia di "gloria": sto rifiutando di intervenire a trasmissioni in Tv (Tele Lombardia e @TopCalcio24 possono confermare) e in radio. Dei followers su twitter mi frega zero, al di sotto preferisco non andare. Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il Milan, è Silvio Berlusconi. L'unico vero motivo di tutti questi rinvii. Io, semplicemente, faccio il mio lavoro, e vado avanti*



Certo lui non ci può fare niente. L'unico errore che forse ha commesso è stato inizialmnete di farsi prendere dalla foga delle anticipazioni dando l'impressione di un affare praticamente chiuso e di una decisione già presa. Conoscendo Silvio poi.. Bee insegna...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma io ripeto ancora una volta : 

Perchè stressate Campopiano ??? lui ha completamente ragione.. io riporto le notizie che sono sicuro essere vere al 100% poi nn lo vendo mica io il milan ..

se domani mattina il vecchio rimbambito si sveglia e non vuole più vendere che colpa ne può avere lui ??? 

Dai ragazzi , a volte mi parete delle 15enne mestruate.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma io ripeto ancora una volta :
> 
> Perchè stressate Campopiano ??? lui ha completamente ragione.. io riporto le notizie che sono sicuro essere vere al 100% poi nn lo vendo mica io il milan ..
> 
> ...



Lollo non è questione di essere delle 15enni mestruate, è che se settimana scorsa dici che potrebbe succedere qualcosa il giorno del CDA del Milan, poi dici che a borse chiuse Fininvest emetterà un comunicato, poi dai per fatta la firma con annuncio il lunedi, poi scrivi che FORSE oggi, o al massimo domani, ci sarà il CDA che ratificherà l'esclusiva della trattiva, e puntualmente questo non avviene, non puoi aspettarti che la gente non ti faccia notare queste cose. Funziona così da sempre e il signor Campopiano, che immagino faccia il giornalista da tempo e sappia come funzionano certe cose, dovrebbe saperlo. Diciamo che, come ogni giornalista, ha voluto cavalcare questo susseguirsi di notizie, ma è ovvio che non lo ammetterà mai. 

Sai chi, per me, in questa vicenda si può definire come uno dei più credibili? Carlo Festa del Sole, che lo scorso anno è stato uno dei primi a non credere minimamente a Mister Bee (e alla fine ha avuto ragione) e che sta sostanzialmente riportando le stesse news di Campopiano, ma facendolo con discrezione, che è quella che ci vuole su argomenti del genere.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma io ripeto ancora una volta :
> 
> Perchè stressate Campopiano ??? lui ha completamente ragione.. io riporto le notizie che sono sicuro essere vere al 100% poi nn lo vendo mica io il milan ..
> 
> ...



Il fatto è che aveva dato gli accordi per fatti. Ora inizia a puntualizzare. 
Fosse stato meno sparone nessuno gli avrebbe detto nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corsport (Furio Fedele): oggi o domani potrebbe essere convocato il CDA Fininvest per la ratifica dell'esclusiva la cui scadenza verrebbe fissata al 6 giugno.
> 
> Campopiano: In quest'altra giornata lunga e piena di lavoro rispondo a tutti quelli che pensano che nella vicenda #Milan ai #cinesi io sia a caccia di "gloria": sto rifiutando di intervenire a trasmissioni in Tv (Tele Lombardia e @TopCalcio24 possono confermare) e in radio. Dei followers su twitter mi frega zero, al di sotto preferisco non andare. Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il Milan, è Silvio Berlusconi. L'unico vero motivo di tutti questi rinvii. Io, semplicemente, faccio il mio lavoro, e vado avanti*





dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che aveva dato gli accordi per fatti. Ora inizia a puntualizzare.
> Fosse stato meno sparone nessuno gli avrebbe detto nulla.






Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Buon risveglio Campopiano, non lo sapevi che a vendere il Milan è Silvio Berlusconi anche quando davi con certezza le firme? Io non metto in dubbio l'autorevolezza delle sue fonti, ma fossi stato in lui sulla vicenda avrei usato più cautela. Ma d'altronde i giornali bisogna pur venderli.



Bravissimi, prima dice convinto che ha detto si poi ritratta tutto ora mette le mani avanti ecco perchè non gli credo proprio,sappiamo tutti che Berlusconi è uno tutto strano ma non puoi lanciare la bomba che ha detto si e poi ritrattare tutto sono giorni che mette le mano avanti chissà come mai, io sono sempre più convinta che non sia indeciso o ha detto si oppure è tutta una "palla" sta cosa dei cinesi io opto sempre di più per la 2°, poi ognuno può credere a quello che vuole io la penso cosi dall'inizio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lollo non è questione di essere delle 15enni mestruate, è che se settimana scorsa dici che potrebbe succedere qualcosa il giorno del CDA del Milan, poi dici che a borse chiuse Fininvest emetterà un comunicato, poi dai per fatta la firma con annuncio il lunedi, poi scrivi che FORSE oggi, o al massimo domani, ci sarà il CDA che ratificherà l'esclusiva della trattiva, e puntualmente questo non avviene, non puoi aspettarti che la gente non ti faccia notare queste cose. Funziona così da sempre e il signor Campopiano, che immagino faccia il giornalista da tempo e sappia come funzionano certe cose, dovrebbe saperlo. Diciamo che, come ogni giornalista, ha voluto cavalcare questo susseguirsi di notizie, ma è ovvio che non lo ammetterà mai.
> 
> Sai chi, per me, in questa vicenda si può definire come uno dei più credibili? Carlo Festa del Sole, che lo scorso anno è stato uno dei primi a non credere minimamente a Mister Bee (e alla fine ha avuto ragione) e che sta sostanzialmente riportando le stesse news di Campopiano, ma facendolo con discrezione, che è quella che ci vuole su argomenti del genere.





dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che aveva dato gli accordi per fatti. Ora inizia a puntualizzare.
> Fosse stato meno sparone nessuno gli avrebbe detto nulla.



Ragazzi la mia era una battuta per ribadire il fatto che non bisogna continuare a stressate sto poverino... lui fa il suo lavoro ma se poi qualcuno cambia i programmi che colpa ne può avere ? 

ripeto , è come se il vostro capo vi dice una cosa che farà settimana prossima voi lo dite ad un vostro amico poi il capo ha il mal di schiena e non fa questa cosa e il vostro amico vi insulta per questo .

voi cosa rispondereste ? .. che colpa ne ho io se il mio capo ha il mal di schiena ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Maggio 2016)

Comunque, per i titoloni e le mega sparate "Milan ai cinesi è fatta" prendetevela con Jacobelli, non con il povero Pasquale che secondo me sta facendo un gran lavoro.


----------



## VonVittel (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma i cinesi non avevano dato un ultimatum a Berlusconi di decidersi entro oggi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma i cinesi non avevano dato un ultimatum a Berlusconi di decidersi entro oggi?



Nessun ultimatum. La scadenza di oggi l'aveva riportata Sky, secondo cui Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto fornire entro oggi il via libera al CDA Fininvest.


----------



## ps18ps (4 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la mia era una battuta per ribadire il fatto che non bisogna continuare a stressate sto poverino... lui fa il suo lavoro ma se poi qualcuno cambia i programmi che colpa ne può avere ?
> 
> ripeto , è come se il vostro capo vi dice una cosa che farà settimana prossima voi lo dite ad un vostro amico poi il capo ha il mal di schiena e non fa questa cosa e il vostro amico vi insulta per questo .
> 
> voi cosa rispondereste ? .. che colpa ne ho io se il mio capo ha il mal di schiena ?



Bravo complimenti. Poi io capisco i pessimisti, e possono avere anche molte ragioni, ma dire che la trattativa non esiste nemmeno mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

*Quotidiano Sportivo (Luca Guazzoni): da oggi a venerdì ogni momento è quello buono. Berlusconi ufficializzerà il si alla cordata cinese, step necessario ma non ancora sufficiente per la cessione del Milan. 
Il CDA straordinario di Fininvest potrebbe essere convocato già questo pomeriggio per dare il mandato all'AD Cannatelli di firmare con il consorzio cinese guidato da Galatioto. 
Berlusconi poi avrà un mese di tempo per decidere definitivamente se cedere o no, proprio a cavallo delle tornate elettorali comunali. 
Nel corso dell'esclusiva, durante la quale i conti saranno passati al lanternino, tutte le finanze saranno bloccate. Questo impedirà a Galliani di rinnovare i contratti o di acquistare altri giocatori. *


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corsport (Furio Fedele): oggi o domani potrebbe essere convocato il CDA Fininvest per la ratifica dell'esclusiva la cui scadenza verrebbe fissata al 6 giugno.
> 
> Campopiano: In quest'altra giornata lunga e piena di lavoro rispondo a tutti quelli che pensano che nella vicenda #Milan ai #cinesi io sia a caccia di "gloria": sto rifiutando di intervenire a trasmissioni in Tv (Tele Lombardia e @TopCalcio24 possono confermare) e in radio. Dei followers su twitter mi frega zero, al di sotto preferisco non andare. Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il Milan, è Silvio Berlusconi. L'unico vero motivo di tutti questi rinvii. Io, semplicemente, faccio il mio lavoro, e vado avanti*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quotidiano Sportivo (Luca Guazzoni): da oggi a venerdì ogni momento è quello buono. Berlusconi ufficializzerà il si alla cordata cinese, step necessario ma non ancora sufficiente per la cessione del Milan.
> Il CDA straordinario di Fininvest potrebbe essere convocato già questo pomeriggio per dare il mandato all'AD Cannatelli di firmare con il consorzio cinese guidato da Galatioto.
> Berlusconi poi avrà un mese di tempo per decidere definitivamente se cedere o no, proprio a cavallo delle tornate elettorali comunali.
> Nel corso dell'esclusiva, durante la quale i conti saranno passati al lanternino, tutte le finanze saranno bloccate. Questo impedirà a Galliani di rinnovare i contratti o di acquistare altri giocatori. *


*

Corriere della Sera: la risposta di Berlusconi ai cinesi dovrebbe arrivare entro domani.*


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lollo non è questione di essere delle 15enni mestruate, è che se settimana scorsa dici che potrebbe succedere qualcosa il giorno del CDA del Milan, poi dici che a borse chiuse Fininvest emetterà un comunicato, poi dai per fatta la firma con annuncio il lunedi, poi scrivi che FORSE oggi, o al massimo domani, ci sarà il CDA che ratificherà l'esclusiva della trattiva, e puntualmente questo non avviene, non puoi aspettarti che la gente non ti faccia notare queste cose. Funziona così da sempre e il signor Campopiano, che immagino faccia il giornalista da tempo e sappia come funzionano certe cose, dovrebbe saperlo. Diciamo che, come ogni giornalista, ha voluto cavalcare questo susseguirsi di notizie, ma è ovvio che non lo ammetterà mai.
> 
> Sai chi, per me, in questa vicenda si può definire come uno dei più credibili? Carlo Festa del Sole, che lo scorso anno è stato uno dei primi a non credere minimamente a Mister Bee (e alla fine ha avuto ragione) e che sta sostanzialmente riportando le stesse news di Campopiano, ma facendolo con discrezione, che è quella che ci vuole su argomenti del genere.



Sì, ma certi titoloni non sono decisi da lui, dai. E' marketing: se io faccio un titolo "Cinesi potrebbero comprare il Milan" chi è che compra il giornale o visita il sito? Pochi. Se io invece nel titolo scrivo "Berlusconi ha detto sì" si moltiplicano sia le visite sul sito che l'acquisto del giornale.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Nel corso dell'esclusiva, durante la quale i conti saranno passati al lanternino, tutte le finanze saranno bloccate. Questo impedirà a Galliani di rinnovare i contratti o di acquistare altri giocatori. *



Questa è una grande cosa..


----------



## beleno (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quotidiano Sportivo (Luca Guazzoni): da oggi a venerdì ogni momento è quello buono. Berlusconi ufficializzerà il si alla cordata cinese, step necessario ma non ancora sufficiente per la cessione del Milan.
> Il CDA straordinario di Fininvest potrebbe essere convocato già questo pomeriggio per dare il mandato all'AD Cannatelli di firmare con il consorzio cinese guidato da Galatioto.
> Berlusconi poi avrà un mese di tempo per decidere definitivamente se cedere o no, proprio a cavallo delle tornate elettorali comunali.
> Nel corso dell'esclusiva, durante la quale i conti saranno passati al lanternino, tutte le finanze saranno bloccate. Questo impedirà a Galliani di rinnovare i contratti o di acquistare altri giocatori. *



Dita incrociate e pazienza oltre ogni limite 

Ecco spiegata la super attività del nostro AD in questi giorni, mi aspetto rinnovi e trattative lampo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Dita incrociate e pazienza oltre ogni limite
> 
> Ecco spiegata la super attività del nostro AD in questi giorni, mi aspetto rinnovi e trattative lampo



Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Occhio a cosa combina fino ad un minuto prima della firma dell'esclusiva.


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo impedirà a Galliani di rinnovare i contratti o di acquistare altri giocatori. [/SIZE][/B]


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corsport (Furio Fedele): oggi o domani potrebbe essere convocato il CDA Fininvest per la ratifica dell'esclusiva la cui scadenza verrebbe fissata al 6 giugno.
> 
> Campopiano: In quest'altra giornata lunga e piena di lavoro rispondo a tutti quelli che pensano che nella vicenda #Milan ai #cinesi io sia a caccia di "gloria": sto rifiutando di intervenire a trasmissioni in Tv (Tele Lombardia e @TopCalcio24 possono confermare) e in radio. Dei followers su twitter mi frega zero, al di sotto preferisco non andare. Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il Milan, è Silvio Berlusconi. L'unico vero motivo di tutti questi rinvii. Io, semplicemente, faccio il mio lavoro, e vado avanti*



è si è vero...dei #followers #sutwitter #mifregamenodizero


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quotidiano Sportivo (Luca Guazzoni): da oggi a venerdì ogni momento è quello buono. Berlusconi ufficializzerà il si alla cordata cinese, step necessario ma non ancora sufficiente per la cessione del Milan.
> Il CDA straordinario di Fininvest potrebbe essere convocato già questo pomeriggio per dare il mandato all'AD Cannatelli di firmare con il consorzio cinese guidato da Galatioto.
> Berlusconi poi avrà un mese di tempo per decidere definitivamente se cedere o no, proprio a cavallo delle tornate elettorali comunali.
> Nel corso dell'esclusiva, durante la quale i conti saranno passati al lanternino, tutte le finanze saranno bloccate. Questo impedirà a Galliani di rinnovare i contratti o di acquistare altri giocatori. *



Quanto mi fa paura la parte in grande..questo pur di far parlare di se 10minuti in più sotto elezioni sarebbe capace di tutto..anche di inscenare la trattativa (da parte sua si intende, che i cinesi siano reali è palese)

Preghiamo per liberarci da sto cancro


----------



## Julian4674 (4 Maggio 2016)

e anche oggi si firma domani
maledetti....balleremo sulle vostre tombe


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Tuttosport parla di venerdì o addirittura prossima settimana per la firma.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fa paura la parte in grande..questo pur di far parlare di se 10minuti in più sotto elezioni sarebbe capace di tutto..anche di inscenare la trattativa (da parte sua si intende, che i cinesi siano reali è palese)
> 
> Preghiamo per liberarci da sto cancro



Ragazzi, rientriamo nei binari.

Saremo in 5000 persone in tutta Italia che seguiamo la trattativa istante per istante, non pensiamo sempre a ste robe politico/elettorali.

La maggior parte della gente non ci capisce un cavolo.

Mio padre è molto milanista e legge la gazzetta ogni giorno ma non ci sta capendo ancora nulla e certamente non si rende conto della portata della cosa, fate voi.

Figuriamoci se possa valere o no un voto alle elezioni tutta questa storia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, rientriamo nei binari.
> 
> Saremo in 5000 persone in tutta Italia che seguiamo la trattativa istante per istante, non pensiamo sempre a ste robe politico/elettorali.
> 
> ...



Non porta voti di per se la trattativa...porta possibilità per il nano di stare sui giornali e sulle trasmissioni di calcio, anche locali, dalla mattina alla sera e far parlare di se..anche ieri sera su 7gold hanno parlato un'ora di sta storia..voi pensate che non faccia comodo a quel pazzoide che nessuno politicamente fila più avere sto teatrino in piedi?

Poi ripeto, sono il primissimo a voler tornare una squadra sana e normale e prego sia tutto vero...ieri sera guardavo Bayern-Atletico ed ero commosso non per il fatto che si giocavano una finale ma nel vedere due club seri, che cercano di raggiungere i loro obbiettivi e li perseguono e non che raccontano fandonie e giocano a fare ogni anno peggio


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non porta voti di per se la trattativa...porta possibilità per il nano di stare sui giornali e sulle trasmissioni di calcio, anche locali, dalla mattina alla sera e far parlare di se..anche ieri sera su 7gold hanno parlato un'ora di sta storia..voi pensate che non faccia comodo a quel pazzoide che nessuno politicamente fila più avere sto teatrino in piedi?



Mah..io penso che questo cose politicamente gli facciano più male che bene.

Ma ognuno ha giustamente le sue idee.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Domanda: 
Secondo voi Berlusconi e fininvest possono trattare con una cordata di colossi che si muovono per conto del loro Stato il quale ha interessi che riguardano l'economia e sviluppo dello sport nel loro paese,con cui hanno già rapporti commerciali che variano da diritti Tv e marketing e all'ultimo dire ''No grazie non vendo''.
Secondo voi è possibile?
Siamo seri dai.E'già tutto fatto.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Domanda:
> Secondo voi Berlusconi e fininvest possono trattare con una cordata di colossi che si muovono per conto del loro Stato il quale ha interessi che riguardano l'economia e sviluppo dello sport nel loro paese,con cui hanno già rapporti commerciali che variano da diritti Tv e marketing e all'ultimo dire ''No grazie non vendo''.
> Secondo voi è possibile?
> Siamo seri dai.E'già tutto fatto.



La ragione dice no.

Il problema è che il nano è pazzo.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> La ragione dice no.
> 
> Il problema è che il nano è pazzo.



Pazzo è tutto da verificare.....


----------



## Tobi (4 Maggio 2016)

fortunatamente non sto seguendo la vicenda, mi connetto in pausa pranzo e la sera senza farmi il sangue amaro per ogni aggiornamento che puntualmente non dice nulla. 

Il mio pensiero è che non esiste nessuna ragione di cuore, semplicemente Berlusconi è un imprenditore e cerca di fare soldi, in questo caso cerca di spillare il piu possibile dai cinesi, tutto qua.


----------



## sballotello (4 Maggio 2016)

io spero soltanto che questa impresa del Leicester non la si debba scontare noi..magari Silvio pensa che con un allenatore e due-tre acquisti si possa ripetere un impresa simile..


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> La ragione dice no.
> 
> Il problema è che il nano è pazzo.



Sarà pazzo...
Ma se fa fare due diligence,tratta esclusive e poi dice No all'ultimo,c 'è il rischio che vadano in fumo tutti gli intrecci che hanno avuto recentemente con la Cina.Ricordiamoci che hanno fatto milan channel Tv da loro,vogliono espandere il marchio Milan in Asia e hanno mandato decine di allenatori milanisti ad insegnare nelle loro scuole calcio.Inoltre ricordiamoci che come sponsor abbiamo anche Huaweei.Ci mette un attimo Xi jinping a farci un torto.Qui non stanno trattando con aziende e basta ma c è un piano economico molto più ampio e al governo cinese il marchio Milan interessa moltissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sarà pazzo...
> Ma se fa fare due diligence,tratta esclusive e poi dice No all'ultimo,c 'è il rischio che vadano in fumo tutti gli intrecci che hanno avuto recentemente con la Cina.Ricordiamoci che hanno fatto milan channel Tv da loro,vogliono espandere il marchio Milan in Asia e hanno mandato decine di allenatori milanisti ad insegnare nelle loro scuole calcio.Inoltre ricordiamoci che come sponsor abbiamo anche Huaweei.Ci mette un attimo Xi jinping a farci un torto.Qui non stanno trattando con aziende e basta ma c è un piano economico molto più ampio e al governo cinese il marchio Milan interessa moltissimo.



no , qui c'è un problema di prospettive nel giudicare la vicenda ..

se il nano firma e si va a cda poi non può più tornare indietro .. nel senso .. se si procede poi si va a chiusura .. serve che facciano sto benedetto CDA poi ci siamo .


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sarà pazzo...
> Ma se fa fare due diligence,tratta esclusive e poi dice No all'ultimo,c 'è il rischio che vadano in fumo tutti gli intrecci che hanno avuto recentemente con la Cina.Ricordiamoci che hanno fatto milan channel Tv da loro,vogliono espandere il marchio Milan in Asia e hanno mandato decine di allenatori milanisti ad insegnare nelle loro scuole calcio.Inoltre ricordiamoci che come sponsor abbiamo anche Huaweei.Ci mette un attimo Xi jinping a farci un torto.Qui non stanno trattando con aziende e basta ma c è un piano economico molto più ampio e al governo cinese il marchio Milan interessa moltissimo.



Lo so...però il ridimensionamento totale è anche dietro l'angolo: abbassamento dei costi, abbassamento degli ingaggi con la vendita dei top (se ne abbiamo oltre Bacca). Che ci lasci qualche main sponsor verrà sostituito da sponsor minori...


----------



## Butcher (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Corriere della Sera: la risposta di Berlusconi ai cinesi dovrebbe arrivare entro domani.*



Se vabbè ragazzi ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Ogni giorno è buono il giorno dopo.
Ma per piacere.


----------



## robs91 (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Corriere della Sera: la risposta di Berlusconi ai cinesi dovrebbe arrivare entro domani.*



Sempre più una farsa.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no , qui c'è un problema di prospettive nel giudicare la vicenda ..
> 
> se il nano firma e si va a cda poi non può più tornare indietro .. nel senso .. se si procede poi si va a chiusura .. serve che facciano sto benedetto CDA poi ci siamo .


Si esatto,una volta che firmano l'esclusiva non avrei più dubbi su eventuali clamorosi ripensamenti.Ripeto: sta trattando con uno Stato in pratica,e da buon politico sa che non possono fare giochetti strani.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si esatto,*una volta che firmano l'esclusiva non avrei più dubbi su eventuali clamorosi ripensamenti*.Ripeto: sta trattando con uno Stato in pratica,e da buon politico sa che non possono fare giochetti strani.



Su questo sono d'accordo anche io.

Speriamo ci sia veramente questa firma


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corsport (Furio Fedele): oggi o domani potrebbe essere convocato il CDA Fininvest per la ratifica dell'esclusiva la cui scadenza verrebbe fissata al 6 giugno.
> 
> Campopiano: In quest'altra giornata lunga e piena di lavoro rispondo a tutti quelli che pensano che nella vicenda #Milan ai #cinesi io sia a caccia di "gloria": sto rifiutando di intervenire a trasmissioni in Tv (Tele Lombardia e @TopCalcio24 possono confermare) e in radio. Dei followers su twitter mi frega zero, al di sotto preferisco non andare. Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il Milan, è Silvio Berlusconi. L'unico vero motivo di tutti questi rinvii. Io, semplicemente, faccio il mio lavoro, e vado avanti*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quotidiano Sportivo (Luca Guazzoni): da oggi a venerdì ogni momento è quello buono. Berlusconi ufficializzerà il si alla cordata cinese, step necessario ma non ancora sufficiente per la cessione del Milan.
> Il CDA straordinario di Fininvest potrebbe essere convocato già questo pomeriggio per dare il mandato all'AD Cannatelli di firmare con il consorzio cinese guidato da Galatioto.
> Berlusconi poi avrà un mese di tempo per decidere definitivamente se cedere o no, proprio a cavallo delle tornate elettorali comunali.
> Nel corso dell'esclusiva, durante la quale i conti saranno passati al lanternino, tutte le finanze saranno bloccate. Questo impedirà a Galliani di rinnovare i contratti o di acquistare altri giocatori. *


*

Corriere della Sera: la risposta di Berlusconi ai cinesi dovrebbe arrivare entro domani.*


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Lo so...però il ridimensionamento totale è anche dietro l'angolo: abbassamento dei costi, abbassamento degli ingaggi con la vendita dei top (se ne abbiamo oltre Bacca). Che ci lasci qualche main sponsor verrà sostituito da sponsor minori...



Certo c'è anche quella possibilità ma più passano i giorni più è difficile se non impossibile pensare a un cambiamento di pensiero di Berlusconi. Non si cambiano le carte in tavola all'ultimo così. Può esserci pure la possibilità che durante l'esclusiva si senta male clamorosamente e ci ripensi ma sicuramente non lo farà l'ultimo giorno e nemmeno l'ultima settimana,questo mi sento di escluderlo categoricamente.Sarebbe come una presa in giro enorme per i Cinesi e credo che sia la prima cosa a cui abbia pensato,per questo è meglio rifletterci su molto prima di accettare ed è quello che sta facendo.Diciamo che una volta firmata l'esclusiva se non ci ripensa entro 2 settimane( quindi metà maggio) si può dire che l'accordo sia chiuso definitivamente.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (4 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Se vabbè ragazzi ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Ogni giorno è buono il giorno dopo.
> Ma per piacere.



Tranquillo, domani ci sarà la grande notizia ed i giornali titoleranno: "Domani è il giorno delle firme".


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Corriere della Sera: la risposta di Berlusconi ai cinesi dovrebbe arrivare entro domani.*





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Certo c'è anche quella possibilità ma più passano i giorni più è difficile se non impossibile pensare a un cambiamento di pensiero di Berlusconi. Non si cambiano le carte in tavola all'ultimo così. Può esserci pure la possibilità che durante l'esclusiva si senta male clamorosamente e ci ripensi ma sicuramente non lo farà l'ultimo giorno e nemmeno l'ultima settimana,questo mi sento di escluderlo categoricamente.Sarebbe come una presa in giro enorme per i Cinesi e credo che sia la prima cosa a cui abbia pensato,per questo è meglio rifletterci su molto prima di accettare ed è quello che sta facendo.Diciamo che una volta firmata l'esclusiva se non ci ripensa entro 2 settimane( quindi metà maggio) si può dire che l'accordo sia chiuso definitivamente.



Speriamo...e secondo le ultime entro domani dovrebbe dare una risposta.

Spero sia l'ultimo rinvio, per Campopiano oggi era il tempo massimo..


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Corriere della Sera: la risposta di Berlusconi ai cinesi dovrebbe arrivare entro domani.*



Comunque sia penso che entro fine settimana arriverà di certo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Pazzo è tutto da verificare.....



??!?!?!??!?!?

Quante prove ti servono??


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Corriere della Sera: la risposta di Berlusconi ai cinesi dovrebbe arrivare entro domani.*



Domani è giovedì e si passerà al fine settimana....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

*Bellinazzo: "Sul Milan siamo in attesa, Berlusconi ha chiesto tempo su questa trattativa in esclusiva"*


----------



## __king george__ (4 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ??!?!?!??!?!?
> 
> Quante prove ti servono??


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Sul Milan siamo in attesa, Berlusconi ha chiesto tempo su questa trattativa in esclusiva"*


Si ciao e fino a ora a cosa pensava il nano maledetto??!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *corsport (furio fedele): Oggi o domani potrebbe essere convocato il cda fininvest per la ratifica dell'esclusiva la cui scadenza verrebbe fissata al 6 giugno.
> 
> Campopiano: In quest'altra giornata lunga e piena di lavoro rispondo a tutti quelli che pensano che nella vicenda #milan ai #cinesi io sia a caccia di "gloria": Sto rifiutando di intervenire a trasmissioni in tv (tele lombardia e @topcalcio24 possono confermare) e in radio. Dei followers su twitter mi frega zero, al di sotto preferisco non andare. Quanto scritto in questi giorni è tutto vero, anche perché mi gioco la mia credibilità, ma non sono io a vendere il milan, è silvio berlusconi. L'unico vero motivo di tutti questi rinvii. Io, semplicemente, faccio il mio lavoro, e vado avanti*





il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *quotidiano sportivo (luca guazzoni): Da oggi a venerdì ogni momento è quello buono. Berlusconi ufficializzerà il si alla cordata cinese, step necessario ma non ancora sufficiente per la cessione del milan.
> Il cda straordinario di fininvest potrebbe essere convocato già questo pomeriggio per dare il mandato all'ad cannatelli di firmare con il consorzio cinese guidato da galatioto.
> Berlusconi poi avrà un mese di tempo per decidere definitivamente se cedere o no, proprio a cavallo delle tornate elettorali comunali.
> Nel corso dell'esclusiva, durante la quale i conti saranno passati al lanternino, tutte le finanze saranno bloccate. Questo impedirà a galliani di rinnovare i contratti o di acquistare altri giocatori. *


*



admin ha scritto:





corriere della sera: La risposta di berlusconi ai cinesi dovrebbe arrivare entro domani.

Clicca per allargare...




il re dell'est ha scritto:



bellinazzo: "sul milan siamo in attesa, berlusconi ha chiesto tempo su questa trattativa in esclusiva"

Clicca per allargare...


.*


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Sul Milan siamo in attesa, Berlusconi ha chiesto tempo su questa trattativa in esclusiva"*



Se conferma Campopiano siamo ell'ennesimo teatrino.

Bellinazzo ha la credibilità di Tuttosport e Ravezzani (che non so perchè vengono riportati qui sul forum, soprattutto TT e Ravezzani)


----------



## __king george__ (4 Maggio 2016)

mi sa che c'è un errore di stampa.......

la firma è DOMAI......


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Sul Milan siamo in attesa, Berlusconi ha chiesto tempo su questa trattativa in esclusiva"*



ma cosa aspetta ancora... con 700Milioni si costruisce un castello pieno di 18 enni... ma vattene a goderti l'ultimi bricioli di vita


----------



## Crox93 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il fatto che Campopiano cominci a dire che "lui è solo un giornalista", "che lui riporta solo la verità" e che "Berlusconi è quello che decide" mi pare tutto assolutamente corretto ma anche un bel modo per pararsi in caso di fallimento totale.
Del tipo: "La trattativa c'era e io lo sapevo,poi Berlusconi ha fatto saltare tutto"


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma a cosa gli serve *un giorno *in più "per riflettere"... Azzo cambia da oggi a domani?

BASTA TEATRINI NANO!!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

*Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group. 
L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.

Campopiano: so per certo che Wanda al 100% non fa parte di quest'affare. Evergrande invece ci sta.*


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2016)

È indeciso sull'esclusiva... Pensate che palle quando dovrà firmare quelli che contano...


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.*



Dai, dai, dai (cit.). Il messaggero è la prima volta che si espone così, spero ne sappiano.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi sa che c'è un errore di stampa.......
> 
> la firma è DOMAI......



Forse è finita la penna? forse stanno aspettando che arrivi il carico con le penne nuove dirette ad Arcore? chi era il corriere? Bartolini? Gls? SDA? sarebbe scandaloso se fosse così.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.
> ...



up


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2016)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *messaggero: Secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a wanda group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il cda fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del dg danilo pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con galatioto assieme ad alessandro franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, marina e piersilvio. Eleonora e barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.
> ...



che manicomio.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.
> ...



Quindi a chi si crede? al Messaggero o a Campopiano?


----------



## ps18ps (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.
> ...



Quindi hanno fatto il cda? Anche se il collegamento con wanda group mi sembra strano. Sono stati gli unici a smentire subito un loro interesse nel milan


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.
> ...



Aiuto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Aiuto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Aiuto.



Mi scusi Galliani ma perchè un giocatore preso a 0 a bilancio è a -8 milioni ? a chi sono stati corrisposti ? 

Baaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.
> ...



In realtà non erano stati svelati tutti i nomi quindi potrebbe pure essere che ci sia anche Wanda in mezzo, aspettiamo.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi scusi Galliani ma perchè un giocatore preso a 0 a bilancio è a -8 milioni ? a chi sono stati corrisposti ?
> 
> Baaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm



Uno schiaffo per ogni milione condiviso da lui e il pizzettaro.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Maggio 2016)

io personalmente a campopiano ci credo come agli altri ormai...non dico di meno ma nemmeno di piu...


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In realtà non erano stati svelati tutti i nomi quindi potrebbe pure essere che ci sia anche Wanda in mezzo, aspettiamo.



Hanno smentito.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.
> ...



.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.
> ...



Il Messaggero a Roma è chiamato Il Fessaggero. Fate un pò voi.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Hanno smentito.



Smentito o mentito? 
Va bè come non detto, dovremo "accontentarci", comunque il resto della cordata, a quanto si diceva, ancora non si conosceva ma dovrebbe venire fuori non appena si avrà l'esclusiva per trattare, immagino io.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

*Peppe di Stefano: "La risposta di Silvio molto probabilmente sarà di si, anche perché in questo modo vedrà la vera volontà dei cinesi. L'unico neo è che così facendo tutto sarà bloccato per un mese. La risposta è attesa per oggi o al massimo tra due giorni"*


----------



## pazzomania (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: "La risposta di Silvio molto probabilmente sarà di si, anche perché in questo modo vedrà la vera volontà dei cinesi. L'unico neo è che così facendo tutto sarà bloccato per un mese. La risposta è attesa per oggi o al massimo tra due giorni"*



Chiamalo neo


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: "La risposta di Silvio molto probabilmente sarà di si, anche perché in questo modo vedrà la vera volontà dei cinesi. L'unico neo è che così facendo tutto sarà bloccato per un mese. La risposta è attesa per oggi o al massimo tra due giorni"*



si , se bloccare significa non permettere al pelato di rinnovare a Lentolivo che il mercato rimanga bloccato fino a giugno !!!!


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: "La risposta di Silvio molto probabilmente sarà di si, anche perché in questo modo vedrà la vera volontà dei cinesi. L'unico neo è che così facendo tutto sarà bloccato per un mese. La risposta è attesa per oggi o al massimo tra due giorni"*



Quale neo.. Meno male che è così.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Smentito o mentito?
> Va bè come non detto, dovremo "accontentarci", comunque il resto della cordata, a quanto si diceva, ancora non si conosceva ma dovrebbe venire fuori non appena si avrà l'esclusiva per trattare, immagino io.



C'è da dire che Il Messaggero dice una"società riconducibile a Wanda Group", quindi non direttamente. Boh, vediamo.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: "La risposta di Silvio molto probabilmente sarà di si, anche perché in questo modo vedrà la vera volontà dei cinesi. L'unico neo è che così facendo tutto sarà bloccato per un mese. La risposta è attesa per oggi o al massimo tra due giorni"*



Io dico solo una cosa: ma è possibile che a distanza di diversi giorni, ormai, ancora non si sappia chi siano sti cinesi e chi ci sia dietro? Io ho visto che quelli interessati all'Inter si sono presentati a Milano, mettendoci la faccia.

Sarò prevenuto io ma continuo a vederci il solito teatrino politico. E la scadenza di questa presunta esclusiva, guarda caso, coincide precisamente con la fine delle elezioni.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: "La risposta di Silvio molto probabilmente sarà di si, anche perché in questo modo vedrà la vera volontà dei cinesi. L'unico neo è che così facendo tutto sarà bloccato per un mese. La risposta è attesa per oggi o al massimo tra due giorni"*



Incredibile come Sky monti giocatori del calibro di Montolivo: cioè, dovesse dire di si, per Sky bloccare il rinnovo di Montolivo è un problema, vergogna.

E intanto si prendono ancora un altro giorno (venerdì).


----------



## Crox93 (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: ma è possibile che a distanza di diversi giorni, ormai, ancora non si sappia chi siano sti cinesi e chi ci sia dietro? Io ho visto che quelli interessati all'Inter si sono presentati a Milano, mettendoci la faccia.
> 
> Sarò prevenuto io ma continuo a vederci il solito teatrino politico. E la scadenza di questa presunta esclusiva, guarda caso, coincide precisamente con la fine delle elezioni.



Esatto,nulla da aggiungere


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

*Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: ma è possibile che a distanza di diversi giorni, ormai, ancora non si sappia chi sia sti cinesi e chi ci sia dietro. Io ho visto che quelli interessati all'Inter si sono presentati a Milano, mettendoci la faccia.
> 
> Sarò prevenuto io ma continuo a vederci il solito teatrino politico. E la scadenza di questa presunta esclusiva, guarda caso, coincide precisamente con la fine delle elezioni.



Da ignorante in materia non capisco però che vantaggi avrebbe Berlusconi. Cioé se a inizio giugno, in concomitanza con la fine delle elezioni, lui rifiuta la presunta offerta dei cinesi che vantaggi gli porterebbe questo rifiuto? Voti? Non credo..


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: "La risposta di Silvio molto probabilmente sarà di si, anche perché in questo modo vedrà la vera volontà dei cinesi. L'unico neo è che così facendo tutto sarà bloccato per un mese. La risposta è attesa per oggi o al massimo tra due giorni"*



Non vedo perchè debba essere un problema che si fermi tutto per un mese. A giugno,in un mese puoi fare mille accordi.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *



Mabbasta


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *



Ancora con sto ItalcessMilan????


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *



Ma figurarsi , oramai ci siamo che decisione deve prendere il rintronato... #finoallefirme 

Comunque oramai ha tutti contro ..tifosi stampa e addetti ai lavori .. la pressione si fa altissima .


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *



Questa non l'ho capita: ha più senso Pellegrini coi cinesi....Pellegrini secondo voi allenerebbe l'italMilan? Ma per piacere..


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *



Pellegrini vuole i cash e un bel progetto.. e poi prendi uno che non parla italiano per l'ItalMilan?


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: ma è possibile che a distanza di diversi giorni, ormai, ancora non si sappia chi siano sti cinesi e chi ci sia dietro? Io ho visto che quelli interessati all'Inter si sono presentati a Milano, mettendoci la faccia.
> 
> Sarò prevenuto io ma continuo a vederci il solito teatrino politico. E la scadenza di questa presunta esclusiva, guarda caso, coincide precisamente con la fine delle elezioni.



Perfetto.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *



Quante cavolate.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *



E perché non Nava allenatore? o forse vogliono dare 5 mln l'anno a Pellegrini per arrivare ottavi con una squadra di italiani scarsi?
Ci credono veramente questi? dai è una sparata messa lì così tanto per esclusione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: ma è possibile che a distanza di diversi giorni, ormai, ancora non si sappia chi siano sti cinesi e chi ci sia dietro? Io ho visto che quelli interessati all'Inter si sono presentati a Milano, mettendoci la faccia.
> 
> Sarò prevenuto io ma continuo a vederci il solito teatrino politico. E la scadenza di questa presunta esclusiva, guarda caso, coincide precisamente con la fine delle elezioni.



Alla firma esclusiva dovrà per forza esserci un comunicato ufficiale di entrambe le parti, come era accaduto con Mr Bee. Quindi almeno ci sarà la conferma del nome "Evergrande group" o qualcosa del genere.

Se non succederà, sarà lecito pensare al peggio.


----------



## Fabius.85 (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *



Pellegrini che viene ad allenare l'ItalMilan di ggiovani speranze non ci credo neanche se lo vedo. La possiamo pensare come vogliamo su Pellegrini a livello tattico ma questo so un 4-5 anni che allena squadroni. Quest'anno é arrivato in semi di Champions con Aguero, Silva, De Bruyne e compagnia cantante e a giugno viene ad allenare Honda, zapatone, poli e montolivo? Bah, sono perplesso per non dire che é una gran castroneria.


----------



## Casnop (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *


Pellegrini è palesemente un nome "cinese": ingaggio da top club di Liga e Premier League, inaccessibile per l'ItalMilan di cui vaneggia. Retino per farfalle per la signora Colombo, per favore.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alla firma esclusiva dovrà per forza esserci un comunicato ufficiale di entrambe le parti, come era accaduto con Mr Bee. Quindi almeno ci sarà la conferma del nome "Evergrande group" o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> Se non succederà, sarà lecito pensare al peggio.



Infatti,io aspetto l'esclusiva..se anche dopo non si sapranno i nomi allora abbandono anche io..non mi faccio prendere in giro due anni di seguito.Fino ad allora però resto molto fiducioso.


----------



## mrsmit (4 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Pellegrini è palesemente un nome "cinese": ingaggio da top club di Liga e Premier League, inaccessibile per l'ItalMilan di cui vaneggia. Retino per farfalle per la signora Colombo, per favore.



In questo caso aveva ragione Miha sul giudizio delle donne al calcio.........


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (4 Maggio 2016)

E' più probabile l'italmilan con Pellegrini in panchina piuttosto che l'arrivo dei cinesi con Pellegrini in panchina.
E ho detto tutto.


----------



## Casnop (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.
> ...


Messaggero partecipato per quota da Banca Nazionale del Lavoro, citata da Carlo Festa de il Sole 24 Ore come uno degli advisor della negoziazione insieme a Banca Lazard, Studio Chiomenti e GSP di Sal Galatioto... Voce credibile. Non convince quella su Wanda Group, se si ipotizza che dentro ci sia il fondo Evergrande, vecchie ruggini tra i due colossi immobiliari, non superate. Certo, se Xi comanda...


----------



## Casnop (4 Maggio 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> In questo caso aveva ragione Miha sul giudizio delle donne al calcio.........


Per carità, la caccia alle farfalle è un nobile ed antico esercizio primaverile intersessista...


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

*Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



Preparate le scialuppe.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



La faccia come il cu.o proprio


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



Condito da un altro "non sono io a vendere il Milan". E infatti io non me la prendo minimamente con lui, anzi mi spiace, come Alciato potrebbe esserci caduto con tutte le scarpe.


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



lo avevamo capito, finito tutti, l'avventura col milan può considerarsi chiusa.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



Lo segherei definitivamente dalle fonti affidabili. Che delusione, oh..


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



Dopo tutti gli attacchi che ha ricevuto, capisco che ci ora ci vada cauto.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



Calma ragazzi, aspettiamo...ormai non possiamo fare altro, aspettare. Indubbiamente le cose stanno prendendo una brutta piega. Non posso crederci che dopo tutta sta trattativa, durata 9 mesi (così dicono) adesso Silvio mandi tutto a donne di facili costumi, non posso e non voglio crederci. Altrimenti veramente saluto tutti, e dico addio al Milan.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi, aspettiamo...ormai non possiamo fare altro, aspettare. Indubbiamente le cose stanno prendendo una brutta piega. Non posso crederci che dopo tutta sta trattativa, durata 9 mesi (così dicono) adesso Silvio mandi tutto a donne di facili costumi, non posso e non voglio crederci. Altrimenti veramente saluto tutti, e dico addio al Milan.



Ma sì, che Campopiano non sappia più niente non vuol dire assolutamente che la trattativa sia tramontata, anzi, con questi, meglio fare tutto in segreto..


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Maggio 2016)

Rinvi rinvi rinvi e poi dice Che non sa se andra in porta....


----------



## Casnop (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *


Il giovane Campopiano ha finito la sua fuga a cinque chilometri dall'arrivo... Bravo giovanotto, ha lanciato la fuga per altri. Onore al merito.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma sì, che Campopiano non sappia più niente non vuol dire assolutamente che la trattativa sia tramontata, anzi, con questi, meglio fare tutto in segreto..



La cosa evidente è che siamo passati da Venerdì è il giorno giusto, sabato, facciamo Lunedì a borse chiuse, poi 24/48 ore, e adesso si parla di venerdì o addirittura prossima settimana. E' chiaro che qualcosa non quadra. Soprattutto si è passati da notizie esaltanti, euforiche e positivissime di Campopiano ad improvvisamente non sono io che vendo il Milan, non sono un buon segnale tutti questi rinvii. Una discesa vertiginosa.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano ha risposto anche qualcosa tipo "Non c'entra l'ottimismo, c'entra se SB vuole vendere o meno". Ma non aveva detto lui che Berlusconi avesse detto "si"?


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Maggio 2016)

che sia maledetto berlusconi e tutta la sua stirpe


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



Visto che lui ha detto pure altre cose confermate da altre fonti (prezzo, modalità di vendita e presenza di Evergrande), come mai nessuno se la prende con chi ha detto che Berlusconi avrebbe firmato martedì (Ravezzani) o entro mercoledì (Sky)?

Personalmente una idea me la sono fatta e credo che molti, sorpresi dalla sua affidabilità, non aspettassero altro che una sola cosa sbagliata per dargli contro. Questa la chiamo invidia, o peggio ancora disfattismo cronico. 

Io continuo a ritenerlo una persona seria, che ha detto quello che sapeva e che gli veniva riferito. D'altronde il suo lavoro è questo. Se avesse saputo che Berlusconi firmava lunedì e se lo fosse tenuto per sé, non avrebbe fatto il suo mestiere che è quello di dare le notizie che ritiene affidabili.
A quanto pare sulla benedetta firma, invece, ci sono stati dei rallentamenti ma questo non dipende certo da lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi deve scegliere. Vende ai cinesi (e in quel caso l'allenatore lo sceglierebbero loro) oppure costruisce il Milan giovane ed italiano con Pellegrini allenatore? Delle due l'una. *



Difficile capire quale sarà delle due  poi con i giovani italiani si passa dall'8/9 posto al 15 in giù.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



Strano,sarò folle ma la mia idea me la sono fatta il giorno dopo che aveva "ritrattato", spero solo che entro oggi finisca tutto questo perchè francamente mi sono letteralmente stancata di tutto questo, non è normale veramente che noi tifosi dobbiamo subire tutto questo non è possibile.




MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si, è questo che rimprovero a Campopiano. E' stato mercoledì scorso "BERLUSCONI HA DETTO SI AI CINESI".
> 
> Ora si sta rimangiando tutto.



Ecco bravo e per questo che io continuo a "insistere", se non faceva quell'uscita io non dicevo niente proprio come ho fatto lo scorso anno con Alciato ma con questa uscita...


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> E' più probabile l'italmilan con Pellegrini in panchina piuttosto che l'arrivo dei cinesi con Pellegrini in panchina.
> E ho detto tutto.



Perchè?


----------



## Giangy (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



Se non firma entro domani è finita!


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

il comunicato avverrà in serata abbiate pazienza


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Se non firma entro domani è finita!



Si è finita...per lui


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha risposto anche qualcosa tipo "Non c'entra l'ottimismo, c'entra se SB vuole vendere o meno". Ma non aveva detto lui che Berlusconi avesse detto "si"?



Si, è questo che rimprovero a Campopiano. E' stato mercoledì scorso "BERLUSCONI HA DETTO SI AI CINESI".

Ora si sta rimangiando tutto.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> il comunicato avverrà in serata abbiate pazienza



Onore al tuo ottimismo


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

La cosa angosciante è che è uno strazio già per la firma di quest'esclusiva, figuriamoci per il preliminare o il closing


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto che lui ha detto pure altre cose confermate da altre fonti (prezzo, modalità di vendita e presenza di Evergrande), come mai nessuno se la prende con chi ha detto che Berlusconi avrebbe firmato martedì (Ravezzani) o entro mercoledì (Sky)?
> 
> Personalmente una idea me la sono fatta e credo che molti, sorpresi dalla sua affidabilità, non aspettassero altro che una sola cosa sbagliata per dargli contro. Questa la chiamo invidia, o peggio ancora disfattismo cronico.
> 
> ...



Il problema come sempre è Berlusconi. C'è poco da fare, riesce sempre a mettere nei guai tutti, compreso i giornalisti. E' mai possibile che con noi ci sono sempre problemi anche a livello di date e info? prendiamo per esempio l'Inter, il corriere aveva dato date precise, aveva detto che i cinesi sarebbero andati allo stadio e così è stato. Con noi tutto ciò è impossibile, perché Berlusconi è ormai in preda alla follia più totale. Non c'è mai certezza di niente, nemmeno delle sue stupidissime visite a Milanello.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Perchè?



Perché il prossimo anno non ci sarà alcun cinese.


----------



## smallball (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



gli conviene usare cautela...


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La cosa angosciante è che è uno strazio già per la firma di quest'esclusiva, figuriamoci per il preliminare o il closing



Lol, non oso immaginare.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Vabè la cosa sicura personalmente è una: la passione per il milan la sto perdendo per colpa di questa società. Dovessero esserci ancora loro il prossimo anno non lo seguirò certamente.


----------



## kollaps (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> il comunicato avverrà in serata abbiate pazienza



E' ovvio che la sbugiardata di Ravezzani in diretta ha minato le fonti del buon Campopiano che, evidentemente, è stato costretto a tirare i remi in barca ed ora non può fare altro che mettere le mani avanti in caso di arresto nella trattativa.
Se entro questo fine settimana non ci saranno dichiarazioni ufficiali, mi sa che dovremo arrenderci.
Resto fiducioso ed attendo notizie positive che possano risollevarmi il morale, anche se la situazione inizia a diventare sempre più offuscata e questo non mi convince.
Questa è l'ultima occasione per Berlusconi di vendere ad un buon prezzo, uscendo di scena in modo dignitoso...tutto sta a lui.
O vende o dal prossimo anno l'AC Giannino avrà un tifoso in meno


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, ma nell'eventuale cda straordinario dovrebbe esserci o no Galliani? Come fa se è a Madrid?


----------



## Devil (4 Maggio 2016)

Insomma, pare che i pessimisti ci abbiamo preso anche stavolta  YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH (si fa per dire ovviamente, ridiamoci su)


----------



## Devil (4 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che la sbugiardata di Ravezzani in diretta ha minato le fonti del buon Campopiano che, evidentemente, è stato costretto a tirare i remi in barca ed ora non può fare altro che mettere le mani avanti in caso di arresto nella trattativa.
> Se entro questo fine settimana non ci saranno dichiarazioni ufficiali, mi sa che dovremo arrenderci.
> Resto fiducioso ed attendo notizie positive che possano risollevarmi il morale, anche se la situazione inizia a diventare sempre più offuscata e questo non mi convince.
> Questa è l'ultima occasione per Berlusconi di vendere ad un buon prezzo, uscendo di scena in modo dignitoso...tutto sta a lui.
> O vende o dal prossimo anno l'AC Giannino avrà un tifoso in meno



Vista la mobilitazione via social temo che, in caso di mancata cessione, dal prossimo anno il Milan ne avrebbe TANTI di tifosi in meno


----------



## kollaps (4 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma nell'eventuale cda straordinario dovrebbe esserci o no Galliani? Come fa se è a Madrid?



Il cda sarebbe di fininvest non del milan...galliani non c'entra nulla.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La cosa angosciante è che è uno strazio già per la firma di quest'esclusiva, figuriamoci per il preliminare o il closing


Questo si è vero.Ma dopo che avverrà l'esclusiva,se avverà, ci sarà poco tempo per rimangiarsi tutto.
Sicuramente non potrà rivoltare la frittata all'ultimo giorno,quindi abbiamo davvero poco da aspettare fino a che ad un certo punto entreremo in una safe-zone


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Attenzione Campopiano su Twitter, in risposta ad una persona che chiedeva un parere sulla riuscita, appare meno ottimista: "Tutti questi rinvii, ovviamente, non sono un buon segnale". *



.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Il cda sarebbe di fininvest non del milan...galliani non c'entra nulla.



Ah ok, immaginavo, ma ho chiesto per esserne sicuro.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Vista la mobilitazione via social temo che, in caso di mancata cessione, dal prossimo anno il Milan ne avrebbe TANTI di tifosi in meno



Non credo. Qualcuno continuerà ad andare allo stadio, purtroppo.

Secondo me Berlusconi vuole tirarla per le lunghe fino alla finale di Coppa Italia: dovessimo vincere (quindi entrare direttamente in EL, quindi qualche introito per la società) si andrà avanti con Brocchi...brrrrrrrr


----------



## Devil (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non credo. Qualcuno continuerà ad andare allo stadio, purtroppo.
> 
> Secondo me Berlusconi vuole tirarla per le lunghe fino alla finale di Coppa Italia: dovessimo vincere (quindi entrare direttamente in EL, quindi qualche introito per la società) si andrà avanti con Brocchi...brrrrrrrr



Con "qualcuno" che va allo stadio temo che ci potranno fare ben poco. Tra l'altro voglio vedere l'impatto che questa follia avrà sugli abbonamenti televisivi. Io personalmente se non cede non seguirò più il Milan il prossimo anno


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
*Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



Pazzesco, sta parlando al passato.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Una domanda: come mai Galatioto ha parlato di 6-8 settimane per il closing e invece i giornali dicono che ora si tratta un mese di esclusiva? 
Non è che invece di questa ipotetica esclusiva ci sia invece in ballo già un accordo preliminare?


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Ecco cosa diceva Campopiano il 27 Aprile:

+++ MILAN AI CINESI PER 700 MILIONI, *BERLUSCONI DICE SI'*, VICINA LA FIRMA DEL PRELIMINARE! LA DIRETTA SUL @CorSport

e lo stesso giorno disse che lunedì (2 maggio) ci sarebbe stata la firma del preliminare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



Eh va beh, ciao ciao.
Non ce l'ho con i Campopiano e gli Alciato... ce l'ho con questi farabutti in società, che sia tutto un teatrino con giornalisti ingannati o sia una reale trattativa con un reale ripensamento per me cambia molto poco, il succo non cambia: farabutti. 
Fa-ra-but-ti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Messaggero: secondo quanto appreso dal quotidiano presso fonti bancarie, nelle prossime ore dovrebbe essere firmata l'esclusiva tra Fininvest e la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. Nella cordata sarebbe presente anche una società riconducibile a Wanda Group.
> L'esclusiva durerà un mese, nel corso della quale non potranno esserci altre trattative. Silvio avrebbe ottenuto che vi siano penali leggere in caso di ripensamento. Nel corso di questa due diligence, Galatioto potrà sondare approfonditamente i contratti rossoneri, special modo quelli riguardanti i diritti tv. E la radiografia che ne verrà fuori potrà avere un certo peso sul prezzo che poi sarà proposto.
> Il CDA Fininvest è stato informato di questi sviluppi per il tramite del DG Danilo Pellegrini che fa parte del board e ha gestito i colloqui con Galatioto assieme ad Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del gruppo.
> L'accelerazione delle ultime ore è dovuta al pressing dei figli di primo letto, Marina e Piersilvio. Eleonora e Barbara invece avrebbero fatto meno pressioni.
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non credo. Qualcuno continuerà ad andare allo stadio, purtroppo.
> 
> Secondo me Berlusconi vuole tirarla per le lunghe fino alla finale di Coppa Italia: dovessimo vincere (quindi entrare direttamente in EL, quindi qualche introito per la società) si andrà avanti con Brocchi...brrrrrrrr



E' il mio stesso timore. Questo e' talmente malato che una vittoria della Coppa Italia potrebbe convincerlo che Brocchi e' stata la sua ennesima scelta azzeccata e che il progetto ItalMilan puo funzionare.


----------



## Devil (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa diceva Campopiano il 27 Aprile:
> 
> +++ MILAN AI CINESI PER 700 MILIONI, *BERLUSCONI DICE SI'*, VICINA LA FIRMA DEL PRELIMINARE! LA DIRETTA SUL @CorSport
> 
> e lo stesso giorno disse che lunedì (2 maggio) ci sarebbe stata la firma del preliminare.



Vabé, dai, non puoi fargliene una colpa per averci provato  bisogna entrare nell'ottica che i giornalisti italiani non vanno presi sul serio. Men che meno quelli che operano via twitter XD


----------



## Giangy (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



Boh... Non si capisce più niente, i casi sono due se non vende, o il nano verrà insultato per sempre dal popolo milanista, oppure bisogna arrendersi e non seguire più il Milan dalla prossima stagione.


----------



## Devil (4 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E' il mio stesso timore. Questo e' talmente malato che una vittoria della Coppa Italia potrebbe convincerlo che Brocchi e' stata la sua ennesima scelta azzeccata e che il progetto ItalMilan puo funzionare.



MAGARI FOSSE COSI, saremmo in una botte di ferro XD la Juve ci asfalterà


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



Sarebbe un colpo durissimo, forse riescono nell'impresa di farmi smettere di seguire le partite (in differita, di soldi non ne sgancio per questi) già al 10 di agosto e non al solito mese di febbraio-marzo.
Io ancora attendo qualche giorno poi magari mi metto l'anima in pace.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma di che stiamo parlando ancora, su...


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Vabé, dai, non puoi fargliene una colpa per averci provato  bisogna entrare nell'ottica che i giornalisti italiani non vanno presi sul serio. Men che meno quelli che operano via twitter XD



Purtroppo siamo e saremo sotto la guida di questa società. Povero il nostro Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



Finita.

Con buona pace di chi dice che Berlusconi è un grande uomo d'affari perfettamente lucido.


----------



## Devil (4 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Finita.
> 
> Con buona pace di chi dice che Berlusconi è un grande uomo d'affari perfettamente lucido.



Senza offesa, ma chi dice che Berlusconi è un grande uomo d'affari perfettamente lucido non è tanto lucido di per sé


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Finita.
> 
> Con buona pace di chi dice che Berlusconi è un grande uomo d'affari perfettamente lucido.



Buoni  sarà finita quando i cinesi si alzeranno dal tavolo e se ne andranno. E su questo punto confido che Campopiano ci saprà dire quando accadrà.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Buoni  sarà finita quando i cinesi si alzeranno dal tavolo e se ne andranno. E su questo punto confido che Campopiano ci saprà dire quando accadrà.



Ma si è parlato tanto che sono a Roma da settimane ecc.ecc.

Ma qualcuno li ha visti? 

Nessuna foto, nessun servizio, niente di niente..


----------



## alcyppa (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



Con questa società non c'è bisogno di essere giornalisti e/o avere delle fonti.

Come sempre basta pensare al peggio che può accadere che al 99,9% ci si azzecca.
#maiunagioia #fratellidegradotitolari #capitonemigliorrecuperatoredipalloni


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

Da come parla il buon Campopiano, ad ora è rimasto col nulla in mano. Non so se per colpa del servizio di Ravezzani, o perché davvero non sta filtrando nulla. Sta di fatto che coi giorni che aveva indicato non c'ha azzeccato proprio e questo indica che o è rimasto senza fonti, o le sue fonti non possono spingersi più di quanto abbiano già fatto.

L'unica cosa certa, e su cui concordano tutti (Campopiano compreso) è che Berlusca non è convinto.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

ripropongo la domanda perchè nessuno mi risponde..

Come mai Galatioto ha parlato di 6-8 settimane per il closing e invece i giornali dicono che ora si tratta un mese di esclusiva?
Non è che invece di questa ipotetica esclusiva ci sia invece in ballo già un accordo preliminare? 
Le dichiarazioni di zio Sal inequivocabili e perentorie che dovrebbero essere la base di qualunque articolo cozzano con tutti i giornali e sono state misteriosamente snobbate a discapito del''so tutto io,le fonti le so io!''


----------



## neversayconte (4 Maggio 2016)

Sono molto, molto pessimista. vi risparmio i ve l'avevo detto. 
a questo punto dubito di tutto, anche dell'esistenza della cordata e dell'offerta anche perchè mai si sono fatti vedere concretamente ad Arcore. .


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Da come parla il buon Campopiano, ad ora è rimasto col nulla in mano. Non so se per colpa del servizio di Ravezzani, o perché davvero non sta filtrando nulla. Sta di fatto che coi giorni che aveva indicato non c'ha azzeccato proprio e questo indica che o è rimasto senza fonti, o le sue fonti non possono spingersi più di quanto abbiano già fatto.
> 
> L'unica cosa certa, e su cui concordano tutti (Campopiano compreso) è che Berlusca non è convinto.



Io credo la seconda, ossia che non sta filtrando nulla e regna l'incertezza sulla risposta di Berlusconi. Ravezzani non ha fatto alcuno scoop...  Le sue fonti gli hanno detto tutto quello che c'era da dire (prezzo, modalità di vendita e presenza di uno dei gruppi coinvolti), e le logiche legate alla cessione. Francamente c'è poco altro da sapere.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Da come parla il buon Campopiano, ad ora è rimasto col nulla in mano. Non so se per colpa del servizio di Ravezzani, o perché davvero non sta filtrando nulla. Sta di fatto che coi giorni che aveva indicato non c'ha azzeccato proprio e questo indica che o è rimasto senza fonti, o le sue fonti non possono spingersi più di quanto abbiano già fatto.
> 
> L'unica cosa certa, e su cui concordano tutti (Campopiano compreso) è che Berlusca non è convinto.


Ecco, tutto è cambiato dopo il servizio di Ravezzani, maledetto.


----------



## Il Genio (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma scusate un attimo.
Io non capisco questo accanimento nei confronti di Ravezzani, peraltro persona che non riesco minimamente a seguire, nell'affaire Campopiano.
Il problema è che ha 'spifferato' il nome del giornalista e le sue imbeccate?

Forse Campipiano scrive sul giornalino del sottoscala di MilanWorld?
Forse Twitter è accessibile solo da noi qua dentro e dai suoi parenti?

Stiamo parlando di una testata giornalistica, seppur sportiva, nazionale e di Twitter, forse il social più utilizzato al mondo.
Chi era/è interessato alla cosa ha avuto accesso alle nostre stesse 'soffiate', alle nostre stesse notizie ed ha tratto le nostre stesse conclusioni.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ecco, tutto è cambiato dopo il servizio di Ravezzani, maledetto.



Mi spieghereste questa storia del servizio di Ravezzani?


----------



## Theochedeo (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ripropongo la domanda perchè nessuno mi risponde..
> 
> Come mai Galatioto ha parlato di 6-8 settimane per il closing e invece i giornali dicono che ora si tratta un mese di esclusiva?
> Non è che invece di questa ipotetica esclusiva ci sia invece in ballo già un accordo preliminare?
> Le dichiarazioni di zio Sal inequivocabili e perentorie che dovrebbero essere la base di qualunque articolo cozzano con tutti i giornali e sono state misteriosamente snobbate a discapito del''so tutto io,le fonti le so io!''



Tra preliminare e closing in teoria potrebbe passare anche solo qualche giorno.


----------



## mrsmit (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ripropongo la domanda perchè nessuno mi risponde..
> 
> Come mai Galatioto ha parlato di 6-8 settimane per il closing e invece i giornali dicono che ora si tratta un mese di esclusiva?
> Non è che invece di questa ipotetica esclusiva ci sia invece in ballo già un accordo preliminare?
> Le dichiarazioni di zio Sal inequivocabili e perentorie che dovrebbero essere la base di qualunque articolo cozzano con tutti i giornali e sono state misteriosamente snobbate a discapito del''so tutto io,le fonti le so io!''



Anche io propendo per questa ipotesi del preliminare anzichè dell'esclusiva, ci sono solo loro a trattare......
Comunque calma e sangue freddo, smentite ufficiali non ce sono quindi qualche possibilità c'è ancora, io credo che sia già tutto deciso e questo teatrino serve solo per parlare di Berlusconi, anche se se ne parla male, l'importante in campagna elettorale è parlarne.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



Almeno questa pagliacciata è durata qualche settimana.. Mister Bean è durata un anno.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Evergrande non ha ancora smentito, questa è la mia ultima fiammella di ottimismo..


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mi spieghereste questa storia del servizio di Ravezzani?



Anche io non l'ho ben capita..


----------



## alcyppa (4 Maggio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mi spieghereste questa storia del servizio di Ravezzani?



Ha fatto il nome della probabile fonte di Campopiano.
Ma chiudiamola qua che non è opportuno addentrarci oltre


----------



## Devil (4 Maggio 2016)

La butto lì: qualcuno sa se nei prossimi giorni si chiudono le borse? forse stanno aspettando quello


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ripropongo la domanda perchè nessuno mi risponde..
> 
> Come mai Galatioto ha parlato di 6-8 settimane per il closing e invece i giornali dicono che ora si tratta un mese di esclusiva?
> Non è che invece di questa ipotetica esclusiva ci sia invece in ballo già un accordo preliminare?
> Le dichiarazioni di zio Sal inequivocabili e perentorie che dovrebbero essere la base di qualunque articolo cozzano con tutti i giornali e sono state misteriosamente snobbate a discapito del''so tutto io,le fonti le so io!''



Dubbio legittimo. Le 6-8 settimane scadono i primi di giugno (quando invece secondo i quotidiani italiani dovrebbe scadere l'esclusiva) o al massimo a metà mese, quindi due settimane dopo. Ed in due settimane vedo difficile fare preliminare e closing, soprattutto se in mezzo c'è Berlusconi.
Certo, queste scadenze credo siano un minimo flessibili, quindi potrebbero allungarsi fino a fine giugno. 

Però tu poni una domanda sensata: e se avessero firmato l'esclusiva qualche tempo fa, senza che nessuno lo sapesse, ed ora invece stiano trattando per il preliminare vincolante che quindi giustificherebbe oltremodo questi continui ripensamenti del nano? 
Passo la palla a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] , ascoltiamo anche un suo parere


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Io credo la seconda, ossia che non sta filtrando nulla e regna l'incertezza sulla risposta di Berlusconi. Ravezzani non ha fatto alcuno scoop...  Le sue fonti gli hanno detto tutto quello che c'era da dire (prezzo, modalità di vendita e presenza di uno dei gruppi coinvolti), e le logiche legate alla cessione. Francamente c'è poco altro da sapere.



Ricordiamo che lui stesso aveva detto che Berlusconi era deciso, salvo poi pararsi il posteriore dicendo che dovremmo conoscere il nostro presidente.
Ricordiamo anche che aveva detto che i rinvii erano per dettagli burocratici, ora son diventati ripensamenti...


----------



## kakaoo1981 (4 Maggio 2016)

Io credo che l'ok per la due diligence sia già stato dato tempo fa quando ancora era tutto ben nascosto, ora si "tratta solamente"di fare il preliminare di vendita vincolante, altrimenti che senso avrebbe temporeggiare per dare l'ok a far vedere i conti quando tu al 29° giorno ti puoi tranquillamente tirare indietro....a conferma di ciò Galatioto disse ke in 4/6 settimane si potrebbe chiudere


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dubbio legittimo. Le 6-8 settimane scadono i primi di giugno (quando invece secondo i quotidiani italiani dovrebbe scadere l'esclusiva) o al massimo a metà mese, quindi due settimane dopo. Ed in due settimane vedo difficile fare preliminare e closing.
> Certo, queste scadenze credo siano un minimo flessibili, quindi potrebbero allungarsi fino a fine giugno.
> 
> Però tu poni una domanda sensata: e se avessero firmato l'esclusiva qualche tempo fa, senza che nessuno lo sapesse, ed ora invece stiano trattando per il preliminare vincolante che quindi giustificherebbe oltremodo questi continui ripensamenti del nano?
> Passo la palla a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] , ascoltiamo anche un suo parere



Tutto può essere, avrebbe anche una sua logica, quello che non capisco è perché tutti parlano di esclusiva e basta. In ogni caso per il momento conviene rimanere molto cauti, perché si prospettano giorni difficili.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dubbio legittimo. Le 6-8 settimane scadono i primi di giugno (quando invece secondo i quotidiani italiani dovrebbe scadere l'esclusiva) o al massimo a metà mese, quindi due settimane dopo. Ed in due settimane vedo difficile fare preliminare e closing, soprattutto se in mezzo c'è Berlusconi.
> Certo, queste scadenze credo siano un minimo flessibili, quindi potrebbero allungarsi fino a fine giugno.
> 
> Però tu poni una domanda sensata: e se avessero firmato l'esclusiva qualche tempo fa, senza che nessuno lo sapesse, ed ora invece stiano trattando per il preliminare vincolante che quindi giustificherebbe oltremodo questi continui ripensamenti del nano?
> Passo la palla a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] , ascoltiamo anche un suo parere



Quoto.

Io ero uno dei più pessimisti ma alcune cose non quadrano in positivo.

Se veramente si sta discutendo già la cessione? Il contratto preliminare è già stato firmato e si aspetta veramente di sapere se saremo in EL o meno per avere il prezzo finale che i cinesi pagheranno a SB?

Evergrande non ha smentito, Fininvest non ha fatto comunicati smentendo la voce di Evergrande....


----------



## Nico94 (4 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi non avete capito che qui si parla di Berlusconi, questo non ci lascia liberi sappiatelo. Può venire anche a trattare Gesù Cristo ma lui non molla. I cinesi farebbero bene ad andarsene, queste perdite di tempo sono inutili. Dirà eh questa gente non aveva i soldi e ho tenuto il Milan per non farlo fallire


----------



## Nico94 (4 Maggio 2016)

Ormai lo conosciamo tutti bene. Perciò non fatevi false speranze, inutile illudersi e poi rimanerci male, non conviene proprio


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dubbio legittimo. Le 6-8 settimane scadono i primi di giugno (quando invece secondo i quotidiani italiani dovrebbe scadere l'esclusiva) o al massimo a metà mese, quindi due settimane dopo. Ed in due settimane vedo difficile fare preliminare e closing, soprattutto se in mezzo c'è Berlusconi.
> Certo, queste scadenze credo siano un minimo flessibili, quindi potrebbero allungarsi fino a fine giugno.
> 
> Però tu poni una domanda sensata: e se avessero firmato l'esclusiva qualche tempo fa, senza che nessuno lo sapesse, ed ora invece stiano trattando per il preliminare vincolante che quindi giustificherebbe oltremodo questi continui ripensamenti del nano?
> Passo la palla a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] , ascoltiamo anche un suo parere


Oh grazie Re...il dubbio ce l'ho fin dall'inizio.Non capivo come mai tutti i giornalisti abbiano snobbato l'unica fonte attendbile,è davvero strana come cosa.Per questo ho seri dubbi su tutti gli articoli giornalsensazionalisti che sento.Come si può snobbare la dichiarazione del supervisore della trattativa? mah...misteri..


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Maggio 2016)

Beh, se la società rimane questa, l'anno prossimo avranno un tifoso in meno (e un abbonamento alla loro squallida pay tv in meno...), allo stadio già non ci vado dai tempi di Ronaldinho...

E ho l'impressione che non sarò l'unico, anzi.

Ma resto ottimista, e sono d'accordo con chi dice che probabilmente si sta preparando qualcosa di ben più importante di una semplice esclusiva di vendita.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Nico94 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non avete capito che qui si parla di Berlusconi, questo non ci lascia liberi sappiatelo. Può venire anche a trattare Gesù Cristo ma lui non molla. I cinesi farebbero bene ad andarsene, queste perdite di tempo sono inutili. Dirà eh questa gente non aveva i soldi e ho tenuto il Milan per non farlo fallire



Almeno ha il buon senso di fallire anche lui


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Io ero uno dei più pessimisti ma alcune cose non quadrano in positivo.
> 
> ...



Oltretutto penso che l'esclusiva serva appunto per fare la due diligence.L'anno scorso ha funzionato così(anche se ho dubbi sulla veridicità della trattaiva)ma se la due diligence da molti fonti dicono sia stata già fatta di che parliamo? mah...dubbi su dubbi...io penso che il prossimo accordo sarà quello vincolante e appunto preliminare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Maggio 2016)

Quindi da "massimo entro lunedì" a da "lunedì a mercoledì" a quando ora? Quindi oggi non firmeranno nulla?...


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Maggio 2016)

"il presidente pensa solo al Milan" e poi

-Facciamo schifo da 4 anni
-Siamo fuori da tutto anche quest'anno
-Non viene mai ne allo stadio ne a milanello
-Fa fuori un mister che stava realizzando gli obiettivi minimi stagionali
-Mette brocchi in panca e rovina la stagione
-Lascia galliani al suo posto nonostante tutti i suoi errori e paghette a ptrocuratori amici

A sto punto meglio che non ci pensi al milan


----------



## Devil (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*



Se pensasse solo ed esclusivamente al Milan si toglierebbe dai piedi nel minor tempo possibile


----------



## Fabius.85 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*




Ma basta Di Stefano basta con ste leccate!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*



Solito teatrino o stanno preparando il terreno per una scelta sofferta e dolorosa??


----------



## Gekyn (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*



Da la disponibilità a trattare la vendita, poi da la l'esclusiva ai compratori e alla fine dice no grazie non vendo perché voglio tenermi un Milan in piena crisi con rischio di lottare per la salvezza....ma dai (alla Mughini)


----------



## neversayconte (4 Maggio 2016)

(peppe) di stefano brancola nel buio più totale. nella stessa frase si contraddice.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Senza offendere nessuno ma penso che state cascando volutamente nel circo mediatico dei giornali...e ci state pure male!
Io penso che se sia molto più logico attendersi all'unica fonte VERA di questa storia ,ovvero Galatioto,che afferma che il closing può avvenire in 6-8 settimane,in pratica due diligence già fatta e accordo preliminare alle porte.Tutto il resto degli articoli dice cose opposte all'unica vera fonte affidabile.

Poi questo galatioto potrà pur essere un altra marionetta di Berlusconi ma tant'è che è l'unico a cui possiamo credere.Senza le sue dichiarazione staremmo parlando del nulla,ricordiamocelo.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*



Ma per favore Peppe.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*



Schifoso schiavo.

Pensa al Milan....allora dovrebbe cedere


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Senza offendere nessuno ma penso che state cascando volutamente nel circo mediatico dei giornali...e ci state pure male!
> Io penso che se sia molto più logico attendersi all'unica fonte VERA di questa storia ,ovvero Galatioto,che afferma che il closing può avvenire in 6-8 settimane,in pratica due diligence già fatta e accordo preliminare alle porte.Tutto il resto degli articoli dice cose opposte all'unica vera fonte affidabile.
> 
> Poi questo galatioto potrà pur essere un altra marionetta di Berlusconi ma tant'è che è l'unico a cui possiamo credere.Senza le sue dichiarazione staremmo parlando del nulla,ricordiamocelo.



8 settimane però sono metà giugno, non hanno mica messo i paletti eh.
Coinciderebbe comunque con le dichiarazioni di Galatioto un closing al 30 di giugno.
Comunque mi auguro firmini il preliminare e tu abbia ragione!


----------



## ps18ps (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Senza offendere nessuno ma penso che state cascando volutamente nel circo mediatico dei giornali...e ci state pure male!
> Io penso che se sia molto più logico attendersi all'unica fonte VERA di questa storia ,ovvero Galatioto,che afferma che il closing può avvenire in 6-8 settimane,in pratica due diligence già fatta e accordo preliminare alle porte.Tutto il resto degli articoli dice cose opposte all'unica vera fonte affidabile.
> 
> Poi questo galatioto potrà pur essere un altra marionetta di Berlusconi ma tant'è che è l'unico a cui possiamo credere.Senza le sue dichiarazione staremmo parlando del nulla,ricordiamocelo.



esatto la speranza è galatioto speriamo di avere presto notizie ufficiali in modo che possiamo avere un'idea precisa di quello che sta succedendo.


----------



## malos (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma sta roba che il vecchio debba ancora pensarci mi sembra è mi è sempre sembrata una boiata. Un no o un si ci sono già (se è vera la storia della cessione). Lui è tutto tranne che un indeciso, non si muovono colossi se non hanno delle minime certezze almeno sulla voglia conclamata di vendere.
Non me li vedo gruppi mondiali a stare dietro alle bizze di uno psicolabile.

Ai giornalai fa comodo dipingerlo così per allungare il brodo.


----------



## ignaxio (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma secondo voi perché non richiedono a Sal? O a Evengrande? 
Magari da parte loro c'è il no comment essendo in fase complicatissima.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Ricordiamoci che prima di dire chiaramente che con Bee era finita i giornalai ci hanno impiegato quasi 6 mesi. A questo punto o hanno già firmato l'esclusiva e stanno trattando altro, oppure è tramontata la trattativa.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi perché non richiedono a Sal? O a Evengrande?
> Magari da parte loro c'è il no comment essendo in fase complicatissima.



Io infatti non mi spiego perché nessuno faccia domande a Galatioto, è stranissima questa cosa. C'è un silenzio assordante da entrambe le parti.


----------



## mabadi (4 Maggio 2016)

Se le parti sottoscrivono un'intesa con cui si impegnano a trattare in esclusiva al fine di sottoscrivere un contratto, vuole dire che le stesse si impegnano a raggiungere un accordo.
Nell'ambito della trattativa le stesse devono comportarsi secondo buona fede, non potendo quindi rifiutare la sottoscrizione del contratto definitivo per futili motivi, pena il pagamento del risarcimento del danno da responsabilità precontrattuale. Adesso dubito che nell'accordo di esclusiva prevedano che una delle parti possa rifiutarsi di sottoscrivere il contratto senza dover esplicitare valide motivazioni.
Quindi in linea di massima potrebbe essere vero quello che dice il cds.
Diverso sarebbe il caso in cui dovessero sottoscrivere un accordo di esclusiva che prevederebbe, nell'ipotesi in una parte volesse vendere, l'obbligo a trattare con l'altra parte.
E quindi in realtà non implicherebbe la vendita del Milan ma solo una sorta di precedenza con divieto a trattare con terzi


----------



## folletto (4 Maggio 2016)

Tra mezze notizie e balle non ci resta che tentare di stare calmi aspettando qualcosa di ufficiale


----------



## siioca (4 Maggio 2016)

Questa storia di B che ha dei dubbi sul vendere o no il Milan è falso,se questi cinesi hanno fatto un offerta per acquistare il Milan significa che è messo in vendita cosa anche detta pubblicamente dai diretti interessati anche se dicono che cercano partners di minoranza.


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*



Premesso che Di Stefano non sa niente,mi preoccupa questa incertezza da parte di Campopiano,credo che:
1) Gli hanno segato la fonte,nei modi che ben sappiamo.
2) Più ragionevolmente la fonte non può spingersi oltre ed in questa fase della trattativa non può (e non vogliono) far uscire niente e quindi Campopiano in questo momento non può verificare nulla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io infatti non mi spiego perché nessuno faccia domande a Galatioto, è stranissima questa cosa. C'è un silenzio assordante da entrambe le parti.



C'è da dire che questa trattativa è l'esatto opposto di quella con Bee. Non è per niente mediatica, si lavora in silenzio.
Questo avvalorerebbe la tesi secondo la quale possono aver già firmato il patto di esclusiva, ed ora invece stanno trattando cose ben più impegnative che giustificano la tarantella nanesca. 

Galatioto secondo me tornerà ad esprimersi solo se la trattativa dovesse fallire. O eventualmente a cose finite positivamente.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che questa trattativa è l'esatto opposto di quella con Bee. Non è per niente mediatica, si lavora in silenzio.
> Questo avvalorerebbe la tesi secondo la quale possono aver già firmato il patto di esclusiva, ed ora invece stanno trattando cose ben più impegnative che giustificano la tarantella nanesca.
> 
> Galatioto secondo me tornerà ad esprimersi solo se la trattativa dovesse fallire. O eventualmente a cose finite positivamente.



A questo punto chi lo sa, potrebbe essere come dici tu.
Che senso avrebbe portare all'estremo una semplice esclusiva che dovrà portare ad una trattativa vera e propria il mese dopo? il tutto nel silenzio più assoluto? forse è qualcosa di più importante e definitivo, cosa che sapremo ben presto perché non possono farla durare troppo a lungo.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che questa trattativa è l'esatto opposto di quella con Bee. Non è per niente mediatica, si lavora in silenzio.
> Questo avvalorerebbe la tesi secondo la quale possono aver già firmato il patto di esclusiva, ed ora invece stanno trattando cose ben più impegnative che giustificano la tarantella nanesca.
> 
> Galatioto secondo me tornerà ad esprimersi solo se la trattativa dovesse fallire. O eventualmente a cose finite positivamente.


Ma è quello che credo fermamente anche io dai.Come si può rilasciare un intervista alla gazzetta con tanto di foto sorridenti e date di closing senza aver almeno firmato un esclusiva vincolante e senza che ci sia la ferma volontà della controparte di vendere?
Certo mi potreste dire l'ha fatto anche Bee,ma qui parliamo di 2 personaggi di diverso calibro.Uno è un broker che può prestarsi a teatrini si fa un pò di pubblicità e mal che vada torna nel suo mondo,l'altro è uno che di lavoro fa proprio questo e gli serve tutto fuorchè pubblicità negativa...se vuole lavorare ancora...


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Da come parla il buon Campopiano, ad ora è rimasto col nulla in mano. Non so se per colpa del servizio di Ravezzani, o perché davvero non sta filtrando nulla. Sta di fatto che coi giorni che aveva indicato non c'ha azzeccato proprio e questo indica che o è rimasto senza fonti, o le sue fonti non possono spingersi più di quanto abbiano già fatto.
> 
> L'unica cosa certa, e su cui concordano tutti (Campopiano compreso) è che Berlusca non è convinto.



Concordo su tutto, ultima frase esclusa, non è assolutamente detto


----------



## ignaxio (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma è quello che credo fermamente anche io dai.Come si può rilasciare un intervista alla gazzetta con tanto di foto sorridenti e date di closing senza aver almeno firmato un esclusiva vincolante e senza che ci sia la ferma volontà della controparte di vendere?
> Certo mi potreste dire l'ha fatto anche Bee,ma qui parliamo di 2 personaggi di diverso calibro.Uno è un broker che può prestarsi a teatrini si fa un pò di pubblicità e mal che vada torna nel suo mondo,l'altro è uno che di lavoro fa proprio questo e gli serve tutto fuorchè pubblicità negativa...se vuole lavorare ancora...


Bisogna riprendere quel l'intervista per capire le sue parola alla luce dei fatti di questi giorni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Bisogna riprendere quel l'intervista per capire le sue parola alla luce dei fatti di questi giorni



Eccola:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



''Credo che la mia vera forza sia quella di avere un gruppo di lavoro preparatissimo. Abbiamo consolidato questo team grazie ad una serie di operazioni fortunate nel tempo. 
Il nostro obiettivo non è solo far profitto bensì realizzare un progetto serio che duri nel tempo e faccia felici i tifosi. 
Vogliamo che un club diventi competitivo non solo da un punto di vista finanziario ma anche sportivo. 
È questo che dopo tutti questi anni ancora mi motiva nel mio lavoro. 
Il Milan è innanzitutto un club importantissimo e se non lo fosse neanche ci muoveremmo. 
Milano è una città bellissima e il brand del Milan è fantastico. Per ovvi motivi capirete che non posso dire chi sia il gruppo cinese interessato, ma vi assicuro che è molto ambizioso ed è molto molto interessato al club. 
Del progetto fanno parte imprenditori di alto livello, abbiamo progetti e idee interessanti, prima però dobbiamo chiudere l'operazione. Direi che se le cose vanno nel verso giusto possiamo farcela in 6-8 settimane. Un mio ex studente che lavora a Milano mi sta facendo da consulente. Siamo a buon punto ma in questi casi è meglio non sbilanciarsi.
Il cacio è uno sport che mi piace ma ammetto di non essere un grande esperto. Comunque a prescindere da tutto ciò che mi motiva di più é vincere e credo che una operazione simile possa portare grandi successi al club. 
Per certi versi mi ricorda il passaggio di proprietà dei Warriors (oggi dominatori della NBA, ndr). Ancora oggi ricevo mail di ringraziamento dei tifosi di Golden State. I fan del Milan stanno facendo la stessa cosa, intasando la mia casella di posta elettronica con messaggi di incoraggiamento. 
È bellissimo è toccare con mano la passione dei tifosi.''


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

Io ho la personalissima sensazione che sia stato fatto tutto e che stiano aspettando soltanto di dare l'annuncio o al limite stanno limando tutti i dettagli. Non ce la faccio proprio a credere che anche quest'estate dovremo sorbirci Galliani e Berlusconi..


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Eccola:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisognerebbe mettere questa intervista come memorandum in modo da allontanare i disfattisti
Il fatto è che la regola principale di chi fa il suo lavoro è mai sbilanciarsi a carte in tavola.E'l'abc del mestiere.
A questo punto o Galatioto ha sgarrato e commesso un bell'errore,inspiegabile per uno della sua esperienza, che può minare la sua credibilità oppure sono ad un punto in cui ha creduto di potersi sbilanciare.E per potersi sbilanciare serve almeno un esclusiva con accordi scritti non strette di mano dai.


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Ciao a tutti, 
Ho conosciuto questo forum lo scorso anno con l'affaire MRBee; da quel momento ogni giorno vi leggo con queste pagine che hanno scalzato rapidamente tutti gli altri forum che seguivo.
Oggi Ho deciso di scrivere per salvare il mio ipad.. Se non mi sfogo con voi, gli aggiornamenti delle ultime ore mi stanno spingendo a tirare un pugno allo schermo ogni volta che leggo il nome o vedo una foto del nano. 
Sono uno degli stalker di Campopiano di questi giorni, insieme a Ras è un certo vincy.. 
Credo nella sua buonafede ma questo incredibile e inaspettato dietrofront iniziano a sgretolare le mie certezze sul buonesito di questa Odissea.. Credo davvero che l'offerta ci fosse (Galatioto non si presta di certo a queste scemenze) ma il nano, convinto magari da Galliani e Barbara, sta davvero decidendo di tenersi il giocattolo (ormai distrutto) e nella sua testa provare a rilanciare con #italmilan. 
D'altronde un buco di bilancio da 90 milioni credo faccia davvero comodo a Fininvest e il fatto che, a differenza delle altre società del pianeta berlusconiano, il Milan non sia mai stato quotato in borsa possa aver anche qualche significato in questo senso..
So che le fonti "private" non vanno inserite, ma ho saputo indirettamente da un uomo molto "vicino" al nano che lui non mollerà mai quest'osso (oltretutto anche lui è milanista).
Ragazzi che depressione.. Sembra un ricordo l'adrenalina, l'entusiasmo e i continui refresh del forum e di Twitter di una settimana fa..


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me l'accordo preliminare è alle porte e ci stupiremo tutti.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Ho conosciuto questo forum lo scorso anno con l'affaire MRBee; da quel momento ogni giorno vi leggo con queste pagine che hanno scalzato rapidamente tutti gli altri forum che seguivo.
> Oggi Ho deciso di scrivere per salvare il mio ipad.. Se non mi sfogo con voi, gli aggiornamenti delle ultime ore mi stanno spingendo a tirare un pugno allo schermo ogni volta che leggo il nome o vedo una foto del nano.
> Sono uno degli stalker di Campopiano di questi giorni, insieme a Ras è un certo vincy..
> ...



Il problema è che Galliani senza il Milan finirà di vivere e di rubare soldi.

Se non ci fosse stato Galliani il Milan a quest'ora era di Evergrande.

Che poi, comunque, per essere onesti e lucidi, ha fatto bene Berlusconi a non cederci a Bee, si è visto poi che la sua forza economica era molto sensibile.

Chissà, forse è vero che vuole metterci in mani sicure, e forse questi rinvii sono dovuti al fatto che vuole essere certo al 100% che Evergrande non sia come Mr.Bee.


----------



## Devil (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Galliani senza il Milan finirà di vivere e di rubare soldi.
> 
> Se non ci fosse stato Galliani il Milan a quest'ora era di Evergrande.
> 
> ...



Ma dai siamo seri per favore XD


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma dai siamo seri per favore XD



Io sono pessimista dall'inizio.

Voglio essere ora ottimista fino alla fine


----------



## Giangy (4 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Ho conosciuto questo forum lo scorso anno con l'affaire MRBee; da quel momento ogni giorno vi leggo con queste pagine che hanno scalzato rapidamente tutti gli altri forum che seguivo.
> Oggi Ho deciso di scrivere per salvare il mio ipad.. Se non mi sfogo con voi, gli aggiornamenti delle ultime ore mi stanno spingendo a tirare un pugno allo schermo ogni volta che leggo il nome o vedo una foto del nano.
> Sono uno degli stalker di Campopiano di questi giorni, insieme a Ras è un certo vincy..
> ...



Pure io e credo tutti noi non possiamo più sentire, e leggere il nome e cognome del nano malefico. Ogni volta che leggo Silvio Berlusconi mi viene una specie di pentola a pressione in testa... ma Ras chi Ras della Fossa?


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Ho conosciuto questo forum lo scorso anno con l'affaire MRBee; da quel momento ogni giorno vi leggo con queste pagine che hanno scalzato rapidamente tutti gli altri forum che seguivo.
> Oggi Ho deciso di scrivere per salvare il mio ipad.. Se non mi sfogo con voi, gli aggiornamenti delle ultime ore mi stanno spingendo a tirare un pugno allo schermo ogni volta che leggo il nome o vedo una foto del nano.
> Sono uno degli stalker di Campopiano di questi giorni, insieme a Ras è un certo vincy..
> ...



Mi riferisco solo al grassettato, no, non più. Fininvest non si scarica più il bilancio del Milan dalle tasse.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*



è inutile continuare a seguire sto qua...la sua credibilità scadeva Lunedì...al max gli si poteva dare credito fino ad oggi...ormai si è capito che anche lui non sa nulla..."berlusconi ha detto si" diceva...ma va a cager


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> è inutile continuare a seguire sto qua...la sua credibilità scadeva Lunedì...al max gli si poteva dare credito fino ad oggi...ormai si è capito che anche lui non sa nulla..."*berlusconi ha detto si*" diceva...ma va a cager



Esatto, per questo per me è sempre stato uno in cerca di popolarità per qualche giorno.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*



Ah Campopiano, Campopiano... il rischio di sparare date dove poi puntualmente non succede nulla....


----------



## wfiesso (4 Maggio 2016)

A sto punto allora non esiste alcuna trattativa, oppure quei maiali pensano di farli fessi


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Pure io e credo tutti noi non possiamo più sentire, e leggere il nome e cognome del nano malefico. Ogni volta che leggo Silvio Berlusconi mi viene una specie di pentola a pressione in testa... ma Ras chi Ras della Fossa?



Credo di si.. sul profilo di Campopiano siamo in diversi a tartassati. . Anche se da 48 h non dà più aggiornamenti e quindi credo che quantomeno la sua fonte sia stata "bloccata".
L'intervista di Galatioto è l'ultima speranza perché questo ritardo, con un documento non vincolabile, non ha senso. Galliani credo sia riuscito nell'impresa di convincere il presidente a riprovarci con un progetto italiano (pro Salvini nella sua testa) e low-cost.. 
Sto giro però ci porta davvero con sé nella tomba perché nessuno si avvicinerà al Milan.. al piu spetteranno magari i libri in tribunale, come detto da La Scala e come aveva fatto a suo tempo il nano con Farina..


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*



Può essere che semplicemente la sua fonte sia al momento "muta". Della cessione poi parlano tutti, ergo non è che Campopiano non aggiorna significhi l'inesistenza di qualsiasi trattativa.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Maggio 2016)

maledetto,,,,,se non cede tifero contro il milan di berlusconi e galliani fino alla morte...anche comprassero messi e c.ronaldo...per principio...ora basta


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*



Allora chiedetegli perchè Galatioto ha detto chiusura in 6-8 settimane...in quel tempo è possibile fare esclusiva più accordo preliminaree closing?No perchè a questo punto o Galatioto dice scemenze o Campopiano ha informatori stretti che ne sanno più dell'italoamericano.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*



Ma è ovvio che non abbiano firmato nulla


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*




.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che non abbiano firmato nulla



E allora di che parla galatioto? del nulla?visto che non ha in mano nulla?


----------



## folletto (4 Maggio 2016)

A me pare chiaro che nessuno sa niente, o meglio, quelli che sanno non parlano.
Direi che se il nano vuole temporeggiare per via delle elezioni probabilmente i cinesi salutano tutti.


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me è davvero saltato tutto.
Campopiano non solo non è che non dice solo più nulla ma secondo me ha la percezione (che ovviamente non palesa perché ormai è sotto l'occhio del ciclone) che sia tutto saltato.. 
La cosa schifosa è che probabilmente tutto finira nel silenzio.. come con Bee, dopo il viaggio in Cina dell'AD di Fininvest (dove probabilmente hanno capito che non era serio) nessuno ha più detto nulla..


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*



O da una risposta plausibile alle parole di galatioto oppure per me è da considerarsi un giornalista in cerca di gloria...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*



Continuo a credere che questa firma "pesi" molto di più di quanto sostengano i media che parlano di semplice esclusiva non vincolante. Altrimenti questi slittamenti non avrebbero senso. Certo, il modo in cui "pesa" è tutto da decifrare. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E allora di che parla galatioto? del nulla?visto che non ha in mano nulla?



Galatioto ha detto che voleva chiudere per inizio giugno-metà giugno, che è praticamente alla scadenza dell'esclusiva che ancora devono firmare. Cos'avrebbe detto di tanto sensazionale? Tra l'altro era semplicemente la sua previsione, i contratti si fanno in 2, mica da soli.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Galatioto ha detto che voleva chiudere per inizio giugno-metà giugno, che è praticamente alla scadenza dell'esclusiva che ancora devono firmare. Cos'avrebbe detto di tanto sensazionale? Tra l'altro era semplicemente la sua previsione, i contratti si fanno in 2, mica da soli.



Di eccezionale c'è che si è esposto ancora prima di firmare niente in pratica.Uno con la sua esperienza fa errori da prinipiante.Di eccezionale sarebbe che a metà giugno riescano a fare esclusiva più preliminare d'accordo.Non sono esperto nel settore ma penso che in 8 settimane non fai entrambi,dev'esserci per forza qualche firma di accordo già posta.


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Continuo a credere che questa firma "pesi" molto di più di quanto sostengano i media che parlano di semplice esclusiva non vincolante. Altrimenti questi slittamenti non avrebbero senso. Certo, il modo in cui "pesa" è tutto da decifrare. Staremo a vedere.



E se in realtà lo slittamento è semplicemente un sonoro "NO" alla cessione? Il teatrino dei Di Stefano è già partito..


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Di eccezionale c'è che si è esposto ancora prima di firmare niente in pratica.Uno con la sua esperienza fa errori da prinipiante.Di eccezionale sarebbe che a metà giugno riescano a fare esclusiva più preliminare d'accordo.Non sono esperto nel settore ma penso che in 8 settimane non fai entrambi,dev'esserci per forza qualche firma di accordo già posta.



Lui le ha dette a metà Aprile queste cose, ora come ora i tempi sono slittati e l'aveva detto anche Campopiano che, se avessero firmato l'esclusiva in questi giorni, non sarebbero riusciti comunque a chiudere l'affare entro un mese.
Non è stato un errore da principiante, semplicemente ha ritenuto favorevole per la sua cordata far uscire la notizia sui media ed esporre anche Fininvest.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



.


----------



## folletto (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*



Quello che dice sto qua non lo considero nemmeno, poco fa l'ho sentito che parlava di Brocchi e delle possibilità che ha di rimanere........lasciamo perdere


----------



## riccardo (4 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## riccardo (4 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lui le ha dette a metà Aprile queste cose, ora come ora i tempi sono slittati e l'aveva detto anche Campopiano che, se avessero firmato l'esclusiva in questi giorni, non sarebbero riusciti comunque a chiudere l'affare entro un mese.
> Non è stato un errore da principiante, semplicemente ha ritenuto favorevole per la sua cordata far uscire la notizia sui media ed esporre anche Fininvest.


Si può essere stata anche una tattica per mettere pressione a fininvest ma comunque penso che l'esclusiva serva principalmente per fare la due diligence ed analizzare i conti ed infine siglare un preliminare. Quindi penso(anche se non sono esperto) che l'abbiano già passata quella fase.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è l'editoriale di Skincats??


----------



## ignaxio (4 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Eccola:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grazie.
Giustamente ha detto un "Se le cose vanno nel verso giusto".. quindi era giustamente possiblista su tutto


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sei venuto per trollarci?



Palesemente


----------



## riccardo (4 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

ormai siamo ridotti malissimo, vengono pure per trollarci.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

riccardo ha scritto:


> Comunque questa vendita è una tragedia!!!! SILVIO SUPER PUNTIGLIOSO!



Spero tu non sia un troll.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*



Per me anche Campopiano domani chiuderà la faccenda. La strada tracciata dai tweet mi sembra questa.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Maggio 2016)

Comunque vada, non mi farò ingannare dalla stampa di regime che, in caso di fallimento, cercherà di convincermi che i cinesi non avevano la grana.

Mi spiace Silvio, ma stavolta la colpa e le responsabilità te le prendi tutte te e stai pure muto, così l'anno prossimo allo stadio ci saranno solo galliani, quello sveglione di suo figlio, e i bambini e le scuole calcio, a cui vi siete già ridotti a regalare biglietti per non far vedere un san siro VUOTO (perchè così sarebbe, come è giusto che sia), e forse capirai lo schifo di uomo che sei.

Indegni, liberateci


----------



## robs91 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*



Ancora una volta Galliani ha ottenuto ciò che voleva.Ormai comandano lui e i procuratori amici.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque vada, non mi farò ingannare dalla stampa di regime che, in caso di fallimento, cercherà di convincermi che i cinesi non avevano la grana.
> 
> Mi spiace Silvio, ma stavolta la colpa e le responsabilità te le prendi tutte te e stai pure muto, così l'anno prossimo allo stadio ci saranno solo galliani, quello sveglione di suo figlio, e i bambini e le scuole calcio, a cui vi siete già ridotti a regalare biglietti per non far vedere un san siro VUOTO (perchè così sarebbe, come è giusto che sia), e forse capirai lo schifo di uomo che sei.
> 
> Indegni, liberateci



Le scuole calcio dall'anno prossimo dovrebbero rifiutare i biglietti gratis e non andare proprio allo stadio.
Ma poi i bambini che esultavano come forsennati per un pari in casa con il Frosinone, i tifosi che vuole Galliani... bambini.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque vada, non mi farò ingannare dalla stampa di regime che, in caso di fallimento, cercherà di convincermi che i cinesi non avevano la grana.
> 
> Mi spiace Silvio, ma stavolta la colpa e le responsabilità te le prendi tutte te e stai pure muto, così l'anno prossimo allo stadio ci saranno solo galliani, quello sveglione di suo figlio, e i bambini e le scuole calcio, a cui vi siete già ridotti a regalare biglietti per non far vedere un san siro VUOTO (perchè così sarebbe, come è giusto che sia), e forse capirai lo schifo di uomo che sei.
> 
> Indegni, liberateci



Quanto vorrei una tifoseria stile Roma o Lazio in questi momenti...


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Maggio 2016)

Ho l'impressione che Campopiano in questo momento non abbia nessuna notizia in merito,segno che la trattativa é nella fase cruciale e quindi i diretti interessati non vogliono fare uscire nulla.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta Galliani ha ottenuto ciò che voleva.Ormai comandano lui e i procuratori amici.



Verità.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me anche Campopiano domani chiuderà la faccenda. La strada tracciata dai tweet mi sembra questa.



Che dice?


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



Quotate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che dice?



Commentavo solo i vari tweet riportati oggi sul forum, non so niente di più. Mi sembra stia aumentando progressivamente la negatività.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Commentavo solo i vari tweet riportati oggi sul forum, non so niente di più. Mi sembra stia aumentando progressivamente la negatività.



Vediamo l'aspetto positivo, la farsa numero 2 almeno durerà meno della farsa numero 1


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

Il fatto è che Galatioto il 16 aprile ha detto testualmente che erano a buon punto nella trattativa.
Ora,potrebbe essere pure una mossa mediatica per mettere pressione a Fininvest(anche se secondo me tra questi interlocutori non si fanno questi sgarbi)fatto sta che mi riesce difficile che addirittura si inventi che siano in fase avanzata della trattativa.*Ed in caso fossero davvero a buon punto allora fa capire che stanno trattando già prima del 16 aprile* e per trattare serve prima un esclusiva o sbaglio?


----------



## __king george__ (4 Maggio 2016)

secondo voi ragionevolmente qual'è una data entro la quale se non accade nulla si puo dire che è ufficialmente (o quasi) saltato tutto?
domenica sera?


----------



## alcyppa (4 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vediamo l'aspetto positivo, la farsa numero 2 almeno durerà meno della farsa numero 1



Sperando sia una farsa a questo punto.

Il pensiero che potessimo veramente essere ceduti alla più grossa potenza economica di tutto il panorama calcistico e che, per le manie di uno squilibrato vecchiardo, il tutto non sia andato in porto è agghiacciante.

Ripeto: spero che questa storia sia tutta una fiction giornalistica.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quanto vorrei una tifoseria stile Roma o Lazio in questi momenti...



Quoto, ci vorrebbe un po di casino.
Senza trascendere ovviamente, ma una contestazione durissima, di quelle che lasciano la curva vuota con "vendete, indegni" enorme striscione.

Si facesse qualcosina, tipo protesta di massa fuori da san siro durante la partita, o piazzatona a Milanello o Arcore, sarei il primo ad andare, anche a costo di beccarmi multe o di essere arrestato, non mi interessa.
Andrei e manifesterei in modo pacifico, ma urlandogli tutto il mio sdegno.
Vogliono arrestarmi? facciano pure.


----------



## Devil (4 Maggio 2016)

Secondo Sky nelle prossime 48 ore ci dovrebbe essere la firma per l'esclusiva e per almeno un mese non potremo portare avanti nessuna trattativa che abbia dei costi sopra il milione di euro.


----------



## Jack14 (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*



Bah a me sinceramente sembra che Campopiano ne stia staccando un pó ultimamente. Era l'unico a sostenere che Silvio aveva detto sì e che firmava un preliminare lunedì. Probabilmente il suo informatore non è poi più così attendibile. Cioè non è che lui ora sia il detentore della verità. Anzi ricordo che Ravezzani in questo caso giorni prima aveva anticipato che Silvio aveva cambiato idea mentre Campopiano parlava ancora di un accordo che si sarebbe trovato lunedì. Mi pare forse che le informazioni si stiano spostando verso altre fonti (sky? Bellinazzo? Festa?)


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Commentavo solo i vari tweet riportati oggi sul forum, non so niente di più. Mi sembra stia aumentando progressivamente la negatività.



Concordo.. un conto il silenzio un conTo gli ultimi tweet in cui sembra preparare il campo a qualcosa che in realtà già ha percepito..
La vedo nerissimo.. ovviamente di ufficiale non sapremo probabilmente mai nulla..


----------



## zico (4 Maggio 2016)

credetemi , mettiamoci tutti il cuore in pace , non vendera' mai e riportera' il milan da dove lo ha ripreso, nonostante tutti abbiamo spinto per la cessione lui vorra' dimostrare di fare il contrario, sbagliando. Per noi e' finita..........


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Bah a me sinceramente sembra che Campopiano ne stia staccando un pó ultimamente. Era l'unico a sostenere che Silvio aveva detto sì e che firmava un preliminare lunedì. Probabilmente il suo informatore non è poi più così attendibile. Cioè non è che lui ora sia il detentore della verità. Anzi ricordo che Ravezzani in questo caso giorni prima aveva anticipato che Silvio aveva cambiato idea mentre Campopiano parlava ancora di un accordo che si sarebbe trovato lunedì. Mi pare forse che le informazioni si stiano spostando verso altre fonti (sky? Bellinazzo? Festa?)



Campopiano sta cercando la via piu soft per dirci il peggio.
Come si evince dai suoi tweet, qualche info gli è arrivata ma ancora non è certo.
Dai toni usati dallo stesso si capisce che ci risiamo ancora una volta...


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

Se nessuno ci ha beccato un motivo ci sarà dai, come si suol dire 0 notizie = buone notizie, anzi forse se passassero altri 3-4 giorni senza news sarebbe ancora meglio.
Non la tireranno ancora per le lunghe secondo me, una volta che sarà confermata l'esclusiva vorrà dire aver fatto un passo in avanti molto importante e senza più la possibilità di tornare indietro, tanto che Berlusconi se volesse cambiare idea sarebbe veramente fuori di testa e non è questione di cuore.


----------



## kollaps (4 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo voi ragionevolmente qual'è una data entro la quale se non accade nulla si puo dire che è ufficialmente (o quasi) saltato tutto?
> domenica sera?



Le scadenze sono queste:

- se entro domani sera non succede nulla, Campopiano si rivela un racconta-favole
- se entro sabato, come dicono molte altre fonti, non succede nulla, dobbiamo iniziare a preoccuparci.

La trattativa è ovviamente iniziata da parecchio tempo, non è una cosa che si chiude in un paio di mesi...ed inoltre Galatioto non si sarebbe esposto se non ci fosse stato nulla sul piatto.
Dobbiamo solo aspettare e sperare...tapparci occhi ed orecchie finchè non escono comunicati ufficiali.
Se poi non usciranno, saremo liberi di fasciarci la testa, ma soprattutto di non seguire più questa farsa voluta da due anziani rimbambiti.


----------



## diavolo (4 Maggio 2016)

Dai,è finita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



Il castello di carte comincia a cadere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Maggio 2016)

Io sinceramente preferirei che non ci dicessero più NULLA fino a cose fatte.

La realtà è che a parte i diretti interessati nessuno sa nulla, semplice.
Vanno tutti per supposizioni, e Campopiano probaiblmente ha esaurito le fonti.

Quindi, finchè non vedremo la scritta UFFICIALE, non c'è motivo ne di esaltarsi, ne di abbattersi.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Le scadenze sono queste:
> 
> - se entro domani sera non succede nulla, Campopiano si rivela un racconta-favole
> - se entro sabato, come dicono molte altre fonti, non succede nulla, dobbiamo iniziare a preoccuparci.
> ...


Kollaps non ti preoccupare seguimi e non te ne pentirai,lasciati contagiare dal mio ottimismo.Se l'accordo slitta di continuo è perchè altro che esclusiva...qui ci scappa il preliminare...vuoi che facciano tutte ste storie per un accordo senza penali? che tralaltro come dice Galatioto è da mesi che stanno trattando dato che a 16 aprile erano già a buon punto.


----------



## JohnShepard (4 Maggio 2016)

Dopo aver sentito il buon Di Stefano su sky ho già bestemmiato tutto il bestemmiabile possibile di questa e di un'altra vita.

Sono d'accordo con chi ha detto che il nano non venderà mai. Fin quando resterà in vita sarà un logoramento continuo dei nostri fegati, sempre che qualcuno di noi guardi ancora il Milan. Certo che rinunciare ad un'offerta del genere (se vera) sarebbe una cosa veramente imperdonabile, personalmente cancellerebbe tutto ciò che di buono ha fatto in passato


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Kollaps non ti preoccupare seguimi e non te ne pentirai,lasciati contagiare dal mio ottimismo.Se l'accordo slitta di continuo è perchè altro che esclusiva...qui ci scappa il preliminare...vuoi che facciano tutte ste storie per un accordo senza penali? che tralaltro come dice Galatioto è da mesi che stanno trattando dato che a 16 aprile erano già a buon punto.



D'accordo con te


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te



Oh finalmente uno che sta con me disfattisti VS ottimisti. vedremo chi la spunterà!


----------



## anakyn101 (4 Maggio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il castello di carte comincia a cadere.





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Kollaps non ti preoccupare seguimi e non te ne pentirai,lasciati contagiare dal mio ottimismo.Se l'accordo slitta di continuo è perchè altro che esclusiva...qui ci scappa il preliminare...vuoi che facciano tutte ste storie per un accordo senza penali? che tralaltro come dice Galatioto è da mesi che stanno trattando dato che a 16 aprile erano già a buon punto.



Agree 100%. Poi sarà quel che sarà.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Oh finalmente uno che sta con me disfattisti VS ottimisti. vedremo chi la spunterà!



Anche a me puzza tutto sto tempo per un'esclusiva


----------



## JohnShepard (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Oh finalmente uno che sta con me disfattisti VS ottimisti. vedremo chi la spunterà!



Mi auguro con tutto il cuore vinciate voi!


----------



## fra29 (4 Maggio 2016)

In linea generale mi pare sia tutto precipitato nelle ultime 24-36 h (proprio il periodo clou per Campopiano). Il silenzio si è esteso a tutte le varie testate. Vi ricordate il boom di articoli dello scorso fine settimana? Ogni ora avevamo notizie (con anche equipe che ha citato la fonte Campopiano). Per me è davvero come ha detto il giornalista cds, tutto semplicemente si è messo male nella fase decisiva. 
Direi che ormai è sempre più chiaro che il nano abbia fatto saltare tutto. Se per Demenza senile, interessi, politica, Galliani, #ItalMilan di brocchi o altro non lo sapremo probabilmente mai.. ma qualcosa è andato storto nel weekend. Eppure avevo esultato ai goal del Frosinone sperando fossero i colpi da Ko.. invece nemmeno tifare contro ormai serve più. .


----------



## Gabry (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che stiamo costruendo castelli, contratti e scadenze su date fornite da giornalisti e che di ufficiale non c'è nulla?
L'unica certezza è che un qualche genere di trattativa è in corso altrimenti Fininvest sguinzagliava una smentita grossa come una casa alla velocità della luce.
Ai giornalisti viene detto soltanto quello che i protagonisti della trattativa vogliono che venga detto, chi si disallinea... necessariamente inventa.
Il vostro amico giornalista ha parlato troppo ed ora che gli hanno zittito la fonte brancola nel buio e si lascia aperte tutte le porte.
L'unica cosa che può darci una certezza è un fantomatico cda di Fininvest di cui però io ho il dubbio sulla effettiva necessità per un preliminare di quel genere. Qualche esperto può darmi certezze da questo punto di vista?
Potrebbe non essere necessario emettere alcun comunicato.
E noi tutti potremmo non avere notizie certe fino alla conclusione della trattativa, sia con esito positivo che negativo.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Anche a me puzza tutto sto tempo per un'esclusiva&#55357;&#56836;



Al 16 aprile erano già a buon punto(cit.) significa che già trattavano da settimane.Vuoi che firmino adesso solo un esclusiva? e finora cos'hanno fatto? aperitivi e veline a go go?


----------



## kollaps (4 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Kollaps non ti preoccupare seguimi e non te ne pentirai,lasciati contagiare dal mio ottimismo.Se l'accordo slitta di continuo è perchè altro che esclusiva...qui ci scappa il preliminare...vuoi che facciano tutte ste storie per un accordo senza penali? che tralaltro come dice Galatioto è da mesi che stanno trattando dato che a 16 aprile erano già a buon punto.



Guarda Martin io sono positivo dal primo giorno...ai ripensamenti di Berlusconi non ci voglio credere, ai rinvii nemmeno (solo le parti interessate sanno se effettivamente ci sono dei problemi con le carte o meno) e tutto mi fa pensare che questa sia la volta buona.
Non sono assolutamente un disfattista, anzi, verso la fine stavo credendo anche a mister Bee proprio perchè la voglia di una nuova proprietà aveva accecato la ragione.
Adesso le credenziali degli acquirenti mi sembrano diverse, l'affidabilità del broker/advisor anche...ed inoltre a livello sportivo siamo arrivati ad un punto di non ritorno quindi o vende quest'estate o va tutto a donne di facili costumi.
Detto questo, mi unisco a te e speriamo che finisca tutto bene...certo è che aprire il topic e leggere ogni giorno cose negative non ti da fiducia, ma purtroppo fa tutto parte del teatrino per cui Berlusconi deve passare come un martire che ha dovuto vendere per il bene del Milan.
Calma e sanguefreddo


----------



## anakyn101 (4 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che stiamo costruendo castelli, contratti e scadenze su date fornite da giornalisti e che di ufficiale non c'è nulla?
> L'unica certezza è che un qualche genere di trattativa è in corso altrimenti Fininvest sguinzagliava una smentita grossa come una casa alla velocità della luce.
> Ai giornalisti viene detto soltanto quello che i protagonisti della trattativa vogliono che venga detto, chi si disallinea... necessariamente inventa.
> Il vostro amico giornalista ha parlato troppo ed ora che gli hanno zittito la fonte brancola nel buio e si lascia aperte tutte le porte.
> ...



Esatto. Ci basiamo su quanto scritto da un giornalista e invece dobbiamo basarci su quanto detto da Galatiolo. Tutto il resto e fuffa. Aspettiamo non possiamo fare altro.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ci basiamo su quanto scritto da un giornalista e invece dobbiamo basarci su quanto detto da Galatiolo. Tutto il resto e fuffa. Aspettiamo non possiamo fare altro.



Verissimo.

Addio Campopiano....già oggi non ha detto ah, poveretto...


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva se ci fosse la possibilità che già abbiano firmato e che quindi si tratti di ben altro(accordo preliminare): " No, al momento non hanno firmato nulla."*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: "E' probabile che Berlusconi dica sì per l'esclusiva, in questo modo verificherà la vera volontà dei cinesi.La risposta si attende per oggi o entro due giorni. E' molto combattuto. Da quel che sappiamo filtra sempre più la voglia del presidente di rimanere a capo del Milan: nulla di definitivo, ma il presidente pensa solo ed esclusivamente al Milan".*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad alcuni tifosi: "Sappiamo tutti che [Berlusconi] non è uno che non cambia idea...e questi rinvii continui mi fanno riflettere...*"
> *Sul fatto che Fininvest non abbia mai smentito: "Quello non può accadere, perché tutto quello che ho scritto è vero.Dipende tutto da SB, che sembrava convinto"*



Quotate


----------



## martinmilan (4 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Guarda Martin io sono positivo dal primo giorno...ai ripensamenti di Berlusconi non ci voglio credere, ai rinvii nemmeno (solo le parti interessate sanno se effettivamente ci sono dei problemi con le carte o meno) e tutto mi fa pensare che questa sia la volta buona.
> Non sono assolutamente un disfattista, anzi, verso la fine stavo credendo anche a mister Bee proprio perchè la voglia di una nuova proprietà aveva accecato la ragione.
> Adesso le credenziali degli acquirenti mi sembrano diverse, l'affidabilità del broker/advisor anche...ed inoltre a livello sportivo siamo arrivati ad un punto di non ritorno quindi o vende quest'estate o va tutto a donne di facili costumi.
> Detto questo, mi unisco a te e speriamo che finisca tutto bene...certo è che aprire il topic e leggere ogni giorno cose negative non ti da fiducia, ma purtroppo fa tutto parte del teatrino per cui Berlusconi deve passare come un martire che ha dovuto vendere per il bene del Milan.
> Calma e sanguefreddo


Guarda ti dico la mia: è IMPOSSIBILE che gente di quel calibro aspetti la decisione di Berlusconi e le sue malinconie.Loro erano primi spettatori della vicenda Bee e hanno capito con chi trattano.Lo so io,vuoi che non lo sappia gente che col cervello c'ha fatto miliardi?Al minimo accenno di ripensamento avrebbero detto ciao ciao! Non è gente che si fa prendere per la gola ma anzi è esattamente il contrario e sono anche più benestanti e potenti di berlusconi.Il fatto che zio Sal dice che al 16 Aprile erano già a buon punto esponendosi con tanto di foto in ufficio e date per closing per me è un indizio grosso come una casa e siamo fortunati che è uscito. Io penso che NOI stiamo facendo un sacco di congetture e ipotesi pessimistiche mentre dall'altra parte stanno già brindando con champagne sereni e son tutti contenti.Berlusconi in primis.
Credo solo che Fininvest stia studiando il modo più semplice per affrontare l'argomento con la stampa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

Sky dice che non si potrà fare nessuna operazione al di sopra del milione di euro .
Bene , bloccato il rinnovo al capitone .


----------



## Jack14 (4 Maggio 2016)

*Montanari (Milano Finanza)su twitter: Berlusconi non è intenzionato a cedere la maggioranza *


----------



## Jack14 (4 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Montanari su twitter: Berlusconi non è intenzionato a cedere la maggioranza *



Diciamo che è la fine..


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Montanari su twitter: Berlusconi non è intenzionato a cedere la maggioranza *



Chi è questo scusate?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza)su twitter: Berlusconi non è intenzionato a cedere la maggioranza *



The End.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza)su twitter: Berlusconi non è intenzionato a cedere la maggioranza *



Ok finita. Montanari scrive per Milano Finanza, sa quel che dice. Addio sogni di gloria.


----------



## kollaps (4 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza)su twitter: Berlusconi non è intenzionato a cedere la maggioranza *



Ma dai questo non sa nulla...come tutti gli altri.
Per sfizio ho aperto la conversazione ed al posto di motivare dice "ne parlo stasera a SportItalia"  
Leggasi: marchetta al programma.

Si tira avanti a raccontarci le favole perchè di fatto nessuno sa nulla, questo è assodato.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Maggio 2016)

Beh se non vende ci va solo galliani allo stadio


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2016)

Io vi giuro se non vende farò una battaglia fino alla fine dei miei giorni verso questa dirigenza ... 

Insulteró tutti e tutto sempre .


----------

